# September 11th Committment



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will be smoking either a Camacho Liberty or a CAO America to commemorate the 10th anny of the tragic events of 9/11/01...

Who's with me?


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

I too was thinking of smoking something special on that day. I have to decide which of my sticks is worthy of the honor.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I will smoke one with you, unfortunately I don't have a liberty, but I'll find something special...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Liberty lined up.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have a CAO America resting in my humi waiting for the right moment. I'm with ya my ZK bro! :usa:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Great thread Kipp.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

well i have a little time, kipp does un dun have liberty or americas?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

tampa has 2010's .... i dont know if its a good price or not but i oredered me one


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a couple of America 6x60's that I'll be lighting up with my friends.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> well i have a little time, kipp does un dun have liberty or americas?


lAST TIME i WAS IN THEY ACTUALLY HAD lIBERTY '08'S...PRICEY THOUGH.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm in!! I'll be tailgaiting at the Jets vs.Cowboys game i will be smoking a Liberty and a America!!!


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

Let's not forget today's earthquake.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

Great idea, Kipp! I'll join!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a CAO America Potomac waiting for me for that exact reason


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

After a prayer, and thoughtful rememberance, a nice CAO will finish the day nicely.

God bless America!


----------



## nothung (Aug 22, 2011)

xray said:


> Let's not forget today's earthquake.


too soon bro, too soon.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> I'm in!! I'll be tailgaiting at the Jets vs.Cowboys game i will be smoking a Liberty and a America!!!


lucky SOB, enjoy the game............I'll crack open the Liberty, gonna be a tough day though....10 years and it still seems like yesterday...


----------



## limdull (May 6, 2007)

I will be in Shanksville for it, its like 20-30 minutes from my house and a sad sad place meeting all the family


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm with you Kipp. You gonna bust out the one I sent you?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm in Kipp I remember that day like it was yesterday the whole day! The saddest day I have lived through concerning all of us.

I'll smoke a Liberty not sure which one but a good one!

Good Thread Bro!

Dave


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I would love to join you guys but I don't have either of those yet.

But regardless I will be smoking something in remembrance.

Can't believe its been that long now... I can still remember it so vividly.

All our fallen heroes will be remembered.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris send me your address and I'll send you one my treat.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Chris send me your address and I'll send you one my treat.


PM Sent ..... Thanks so much bro... thats so greatly appreciated, and I love to see how much is done for our service men oversees here.

The most I have been able to contribute to our troops so far is helping out ShortFuse (Thom).

He is in Iraq and is using some old tupperware for his KL for humidity.... He can't find the Media bags that I get from Petsmart so he asked if I could help.

He needed 6 large Media bags so I went to 3 different petsmarts in my area to find them (first one had 2, second had none, and the third had the rest).

I got them in the mail for him today!!! So he should have some nice new bags for his KL over their soon.

I thank him and all the troops away from their family keeping us safe here on US soil and will always remember those those who have fought and died for our country!

I grew up in military family for over 20 years and love and respect everything they do for us.

I look forward to having one of these with all of you on this day of remembrance.

Thanks again brother for the offer. :smile:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That is the plan sir! Hell, that day is one of the reasons you ate where you are now.



ShortFuse said:


> I'm with you Kipp. You gonna bust out the one I sent you?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Chris Thanks for helping the troops bro, Your Liberty is in a bubble envelope and headed your way in a few hours. Damn I better try harder to sleep about time to get up.

Be well brother!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for doing that Dave...that is awesome! I hope that everyone will make this committment and join us. Take time to reflect and pay tribute to those lost and to those that continue to fight for our freedom.



smelvis said:


> Chris Thanks for helping the troops bro, Your Liberty is in a bubble envelope and headed your way in a few hours. Damn I better try harder to sleep about time to get up.
> 
> Be well brother!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm gonna head to my B&m and pick up a CAO America... I think this will honor the 343 of fellow firefighters nicely and the countless police officers, EMS, and American Citizens!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Being that I am a Man of the Law and also served this Great Country, I am in on this. I just need to locate one of those smokes but either way I will be joining you all.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I actually have a gifted CAO America and a Liberty, both of which are from BOTLs that are serving in our armed forces. I might just have to find the time to smoke them both that day...


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

I still have that Alec Bradley _American Classic_ that I won a few months ago... that seems appropriate...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Strickland said:


> I still have that Alec Bradley _American Classic_ that I won a few months ago... that seems appropriate...


Absolutely! Thanks for joining us. You know, I only suggested the Liberty and America because of what they are named...really, what it all boils down do it, have a smoke that day...a nice, quiet, reflective smoke. Think about the freedoms that we are afforded by other peoples sacrifices. Think (and say a prayer) for those who have been lost, not just 10 years ago, but from the beginning of our great country until the present day. Try to remember how you felt, where you were, and what emotions were stirred up on that tragic day in 2001. I know that I will wait until later on in the evening, after the kids go to bed and I will sit, in the dark, on my deck and have a nice, quiet smoke...and will reflect.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Absolutely! Thanks for joining us. You know, I only suggested the Liberty and America because of what they are named...really, what it all boils down do it, have a smoke that day...a nice, quiet, reflective smoke. Think about the freedoms that we are afforded by other peoples sacrifices. Think (and say a prayer) for those who have been lost, not just 10 years ago, but from the beginning of our great country until the present day. Try to remember how you felt, where you were, and what emotions were stirred up on that tragic day in 2001. I know that I will wait until later on in the evening, after the kids go to bed and I will sit, in the dark, on my deck and have a nice, quiet smoke...and will reflect.


+1 To that brother!!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I will be smoking either a Camacho Liberty or a CAO America to commemorate the 10th anny of the tragic events of 9/11/01...
> 
> Who's with me?


Awesome Kipp...I too will join you with a special tubed version of the *C**A**O* *America* _to commemorate the 10th anny of the tragic events of 9/11/01_... :usa2:


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I will acquire one of these sticks and join my brothers in commemorating this anniversary.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great thread! Sign me up :usa2:! ill have to pick up a CAO america from my local B&M. dont think ive ever seen a liberty in there.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've got a CAO America in my cooli... I'm in.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like the best reason I've ever heard to smoke, I'm in.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

As I am currently deployed and don't have a big selection with me I will be enjoying one of my "go to" smokes. An AF Hemmingway Signature. Lets never forget 9/11/2001.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hells ya brother, send me a private message, and I'll send ya some sticks.



gator_79 said:


> As I am currently deployed and don't have a big selection with me I will be enjoying one of my "go to" smokes. An AF Hemmingway Signature. Lets never forget 9/11/2001.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> lAST TIME i WAS IN THEY ACTUALLY HAD lIBERTY '08'S...PRICEY THOUGH.


were they call caps pricey? XD

Went today and didnt see em, ill have to find some somehow else then


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

ive got a cao america potomac ready!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I'll be working down at the Memorial that day, so please smoke something for me! And please keep everyone in your prayers, and PLEASE pray for the day to go down without an issues............


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be riding the second day of an MS150 event in Missouri. Riding 100 miles both days. I have an American flag jersey and I am waiting on some patches to come in I am going to sew onto the jersey. I will be smoking something that evening though while I recover in my hammock.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

I've been doing the America's for July 4, and Veterans Day. I was thinking of getting one for this, but then decided on the RP Decade I was sitting on for once I got a real job again. Given the events of this decade it seemed kinda fitting. Of course, I may go back to the America's and save the RP, since I'm almost out of school. Either way, something's getting smoked. To our service members, police, fire, EMS, and all others who gave that day, Thanks.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll smoke a Camacho Liberty on that day. I'll be smoking a lotta cigars that weekend since its my birthday weekend! But I am sure I can squeeze in a Camacho liberty, and a light up of a candle and a moment of silence for the victims (and families) of that horrible tragedy.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Thanks to Dave (smelvis ) I have my favorite 07 for the occasion. What better way to show my support--To start my day I'll dedicate it for the 11th. with you guys Kipp!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *I'm in Kipp I remember that day like it was yesterday the whole day! The saddest day I have lived through concerning all of us.*
> 
> I'll smoke a Liberty not sure which one but a good one!
> 
> ...


*You and me both Dave-----Thanks to our brothers and sisters in arms--Paybacks a Bitch!*


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

I also still remember that day I was still in high school but shortly after is when I decided to go and join the Marine Corps. Im with you man I don't have one yet but im about to purchase myself a CAO America and let it rest until then.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll pull out a Liberty


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a couple of CAO America's I'll fire up. A Potomac and a Landmark.

Thanks for the thread Kipp.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

I don't have any Liberty's, but I'll probably go with either the Monument or Potomac...


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in for an 09 Liberty. LOST BUT NOT FORGOTEN 9/11/2001 343 

"I have no ambition in this world but one, and that is to be a Fireman. The position may, in the eyes of some, appear
to be a lowly one; but those who know the work which a Fireman has to do believe his is a noble calling. Our proudest moment is to save... lives. Under the impulse of such thoughts the nobility of the occupation thrills us and stimulates us to deeds of daring, even of supreme sacrifice.

Edward F. Crocker
Chief of Department
FDNY
1899-1911


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Would anyone have one or two to trade? I really want to be a part if this. I can PM a list of what i have. Please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I will light up an America Potomac as well.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't have one of the cigars mentioned, but I will smoke something nice and pay my respects. Reflecting back on that day should be a reminder for us all. There are still bad folks out there that hate our freedom.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".

How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".
> 
> How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


different people do different things to honor and remember certain things .....and quite alot of us do donate to the troops.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...able/260292-please-send-me-cigars-troops.html


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Open Channel D said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".
> 
> How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


It's up to the individual to reflect or give thanks in their own way. "They" have that freedom. Your idea is a good one as well.


----------



## monsterBEN (Aug 10, 2011)

CAO America is sitting waiting to be smoked by me on 9/11.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".
> 
> How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


A lot of us do, actually. In fact I believe I see a lot more donating than "smoking in memory of.." threads by far. Cigar smoking, at its essence is something that has to have an I somewhere, otherwise we'd only give away cigars and never smoke any ourselves.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Amen to this great idea. Let us never forget the heroism shown that day and the loss of so many innocent lives as the result of such a senseless act.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".
> 
> How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


I am not sure if you have been around long to notice or it could be that you just don't care. This board happens to be one of the most supportive forums on the internet when it comes to donating cigars and everything else to the men and women that wear uniforms inside as well as outside of the Armed Forces. In fact I personally know several members here who give without making mention of giving.

I am not suggesting you need to re-examine what you said but I might suggest you seriously think about how you said it and who you said it to. The focus of this thread is in fact mostly concerning what we will choose to smoke while remembering such a horrific loss of life at the hands of the cowards who were the perpetrators and the heroes who gave their lives trying to save others that day. We are in know way minimizing Sept 11th or being irresponsible while contemplating how we will solemnly remember the moment.

You shared some great ideas of how we can thank the people who silently serve and protect us every day whether we think about them or not. That being said, you missed the opportunity to express them without mindlessly condemning others for their thoughts and ideas.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I am not sure if you have been around long to notice or it could be that you just don't care. This board happens to be one of the most supportive forums on the internet when it comes to donating cigars and everything else to the men and women that wear uniforms inside as well as outside of the Armed Forces. In fact I personally know several members here who give without making mention of giving.
> 
> I am not suggesting you need to re-examine what you said but I might suggest you seriously think about how you said it and who you said it to. The focus of this thread is in fact mostly concerning what we will choose to smoke while remembering such a horrific loss of life at the hands of the cowards who were the perpetrators and the heroes who gave their lives trying to save others that day. We are in know way minimizing Sept 11th or being irresponsible while contemplating how we will solemnly remember the moment.
> 
> You shared some great ideas of how we can thank the people who silently serve and protect us every day whether we think about them or not. That being said, you missed the opportunity to express them without mindlessly condemning others for their thoughts and ideas.


I didn't condemn anyone--I made a suggestion.
The tone of the thread was positive, but largely self-indulgent. Memorials are about honoring the sacrifice of others, and while I agree there can be personal tributes, smoking a cigar in the honor of others in the comfort of your own smoking room or back yard doesn't really do anything than making the cigar smoker feel better about himself.

For the record, I've been in the Navy for 36 years and when I retire next April, I will have 37 years and 27 days. I have 10 years+ of sea duty, three deployments with the Marines, and one tour each in Iraq and Afghanistan. I've honored far too many fallen Marines, Sailors and Soldiers, but I've never done it by smoking a cigar in their memory. I'm a Wounded Warrior Patient Advocate and after I retire from the Navy, I'll be working at the Vision Center of Excellence for warriors who were blinded or have vision impairments from combat injuries. So yeah, I do care, your smugness notwithstanding.

Sorry I don't have enough posts to earn legitimacy in your eyes. Come on over to SOCNET.COM and see how that attitude of yours fares there.

To each his own. Pat yourself on the back for smoking a cigar. Then do something real that has an impact on someone other than yourself.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I honor you for your service and for the contributions you make to those who have been wounded in their service to our country. You have obviously made a significant sacrifice for your country and definitely a sacrifice that I will probably never have to make, God willing. In fact, you have made sacrifices to protect the smugness that you suggest I have displayed. That smugness was in no way directed toward your honored service.

My point was directed on your judgment of the way others choose to remember a catastrophic loss of life and terrible moment in our history. You took one aspect or one choice and judged the entirety of their character. Is there ever enough gratitude that we can express, no. The truth is each one of us can only take steps in showing our appreciation for those who have sacrificed everything. Sometimes those steps are small merely thanking a soldier or smoking a cigar (something freedom has afforded us) while remembering a somber moment.

BTW, I didn't see anyone here patting themselves on the back for merely smoking a cigar.  I surely wasn't suggesting that I planned on doing that anyway. I am not sure what my attitude has to do with coming over to SOCNET.COM but every soldier I see gets a handshake and a thank you and an expression of gratitude to them for specifically protecting myself and my family. If that attitude wouldn't be welcome there then there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Open Channel D said:


> Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".
> 
> How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.


never mind why bother

No Bullshit.

We smoke a cigar and say a prayer just as we do on Veterans day and others. Puff Members have sent approx 14,000 cigars and a whole lot of other stuff to the sandbox in about two years, we also support the wounded warriors I alone bought a raffle for $600 which people matched an additional $900. I can name a whole lot of other unselfish stuff with no reason other than we care!!

Thanks for your service we appreciate it, but please read before you spout off.

Dave


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I honor you for your service and for the contributions you make to those who have been wounded in their service to our country. You have obviously made a significant sacrifice for your country and definitely a sacrifice that I will probably never have to make, God willing. In fact, you have made sacrifices to protect the smugness that you suggest I have displayed. That smugness was in no way directed toward your honored service.
> 
> My point was directed on your judgment of the way others choose to remember a catastrophic loss of life and terrible moment in our history. You took one aspect or one choice and judged the entirety of their character. Is there ever enough gratitude that we can express, no. The truth is each one of us can only take steps in showing our appreciation for those who have sacrificed everything. Sometimes those steps are small merely thanking a soldier or smoking a cigar (something freedom has afforded us) while remembering a somber moment.
> 
> BTW, I didn't see anyone here patting themselves on the back for merely smoking a cigar. I surely wasn't suggesting that I planned on doing that anyway. I am not sure what my attitude has to do with coming over to SOC.NET but every soldier I see gets a handshake and a thank you and an expression of gratitude to them for specifically protecting myself and my family. If that attitude wouldn't be welcome there then there is nothing I can do about it.


You. Missed. The. Point.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be at a conference that whole weekend, but if I make it back in time on Sunday I will take a long walk to campus, say some prayers in remembrance at the Grotto, and toast up an America on the walk back. 

Can't believe it has been a decade since. Thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected and to our troops overseas.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> never mind why bother


I saw your response before you edited it. Screw you. You don't like my position, provide a legitimate response, but don't be a pussy and walk back your position before it sees the light of day.

My position stands--you do nothing by smoking a cigar in private out of respect for someone else's sacrifice. It's the same as jacking off for patriotism. It ranks below a yellow ribbon on the bumper sticker. Way below.

Sending troops cigars is frickin' great; I've done it for years, way before I started smoking cigars. Don't kid yourself--nobody cares that you smoked a "fill in the blank" in honor of the lives lost on 9/11. Except maybe you.

Consider yourself schooled.

And BTW, if you want to play the insult game, GAME ON.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> You. Missed. The. Point.


I think you missed mine as well...one thing is for sure we would be terrible tennis partners.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Brian
I will leave it at I don't like you and sorry not all military are worthy of respect. when they come to a board to break it down.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I think you missed mine as well...one thing is for sure we would be terrible tennis partners.


I bet you think that's a smart comment.

I'm losing interest in your weak-ass responses. Up your game or go home.

You didn't have a point, you had a small collection of insults directed at someone you don't know, aimed at a discussion you don't understand and at a level you can't comprehend.

The number of sticks donated to the troops by members of this forum is important, but not relevant to this discussion.

If the logic is too great for you to fathom, consider this.
If you smoke a cigar in your back yard, does anyone but yourself benefit from the action? Is your Karma THAT good?

No, it's not. It's self-gratification at the expense of someone else's greater sacrifice.


----------



## pawlakt (Jul 21, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> I think you missed mine as well...one thing is for sure we would be terrible tennis partners.


Nice...

and Brian, should I assume that you are against moments of silence to remember those lost as well? Also, for almost being retired, you act and talk like a 13 y/o on facebook. Please, try to respect how others see the world. Just because you have served you're country doesn't make your way the only way.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Brian
> I will leave it at I don't like you and sorry not all military are worthy of respect. when they come to a board to break it down.


You don't know me, and you haven't earned the right to not like me. That right is reserved for people who I have seriously beat down for their stupidity and wrong-headedness. You haven't scratched the surface of my disdain for your douchebaggery.

I broke nothing down. It's your weak defense of a meaningless act that makes you insecure and unable to articulate your feelings. So you resort to a silly, petty, infantile insult. Good on ya'.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> I bet you think that's a smart comment.
> 
> I'm losing interest in your weak-ass responses. Up your game or go home.
> 
> ...


It is relevant in the sense that, that is what you implored us to do. Its not so much self gratification as it is about expressing our freedoms that people such as yourself fight to protect. If I want to escape for an hour and think about the people who have lost their lives and think about the safety of all those deployed including multiple family members why is that an issue? Do I need that day to be Sept 11th? No that happens everyday.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

My name is Paul and I was forced to submit my first -RG ever today and...


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> I bet you think that's a smart comment.
> 
> I'm losing interest in your weak-ass responses. Up your game or go home.
> 
> ...


I didn't really insult you in my first post. In my second post I thanked you for your service and considered you to be a very honorable man. You are right it isn't about the donation of cigars that really matters. It is about the things we do that may never be posted and nobody is going to know about except for us and the soldier or police officer or fireman or the whomever we honor.

I do understand the discussion and I know that the level of the discussion is starting to dive really, really deep. What I have asked of you is to try and understand that we can never accurately salute you for the sacrifice you have made (and people like you) to the extent that we wish we could. No gesture is really enough, no words are ever enough to totally take away the hurt or the pain of loss.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

pawlakt said:


> Nice...
> 
> and Brian, should I assume that you are against moments of silence to remember those lost as well? Also, for almost being retired, you act and talk like a 13 y/o on facebook. Please, try to respect how others see the world. Just because you have served you're country doesn't make your way the only way.


Your assumption makes you a putz. But I "assume" you already know that. Listen dickhead, you may think those chin pubes make you a man, but they don't. I don't think you have the sack to make those kind of comments face to face, to a man.

All you all need to READ my original post. I didn't make any judgments, I made a recommendation. Just don't think that sparkin' up a stick makes a rat's ass to anybody but yoursef. My POINT was to do something that matters to someone besides yourself.

FFS, is it that hard to understand? There are thousdands of people out there who could benefit from your legitimate well wishes and good intentions, the there AINT A DAMN ONE who cares if you smoke a Opus X on your back porch.

Seriously, get a damn grip.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Open Channel D said:


> You don't know me, and you haven't earned the right to not like me. That right is reserved for people who I have seriously beat down for their stupidity and wrong-headedness. You haven't scratched the surface of my disdain for your douchebaggery.
> 
> I broke nothing down. It's your weak defense of a meaningless act that makes you insecure and unable to articulate your feelings. So you resort to a silly, petty, infantile insult. Good on ya'.


I respect those who I think deserve it that's not really your call.

Happy Retirement sounds like you need it.

Have a good night!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> You don't know me, and you haven't earned the right to not like me. That right is reserved for people who I have seriously beat down for their stupidity and wrong-headedness. You haven't scratched the surface of my disdain for your douchebaggery.
> 
> I broke nothing down. It's your weak defense of a meaningless act that makes you insecure and unable to articulate your feelings. So you resort to a silly, petty, infantile insult. Good on ya'.


I dont like you either :banana:

Hooray for ignore features.

edit: you used putz and dickhead as insults in a thread you claim to be the master of insults. You're arguments are now null and void - you're name calling is as creative as a four year old.

Everything else aside, you've hijacked a thread created by somebody many of us respect for your own personal, selfish gain. That alone is far more daft than anyone smoking a cigar in memory or something.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I dont like you either :banana:
> 
> Hooray for ignore features.


That's your right. Something someone better than you earned for you.

You're gratitude is appreciated.


----------



## jerobinson17 (Jul 6, 2011)

kapathy said:


> It is relevant in the sense that, that is what you implored us to do. Its not so much self gratification as it is about expressing our freedoms that people such as yourself fight to protect. If I want to escape for an hour and think about the people who have lost their lives and think about the safety of all those deployed including multiple family members why is that an issue? Do I need that day to be Sept 11th? No that happens everyday.


Totally agree with this freedom is what its all about. Smoking a cigar is not self gratification. I spent time in the military and I went to Iraq now I'm back home. I have absolutely no problem with people smoking a cigar on 9/11. I have only been a member here for a short time and I have already seen what the great members of this board do for the troops. Brian its very hard for me to take you seriously when you make comments such as "I'm losing interest in your weak-ass response. Up your game or go home." This isn't a game you are just coming off as childish.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Open Channel D said:


> That's your right. Something someone better than you earned for you.
> 
> You're gratitude is appreciated.


I was 11 when September 11'th happened. what were you doing? certainly a little older and able to help. you were probably sitting on your ass thinking about how awesome you are.

You can say you win all day but I know at the end of the day I (and most people here) are truly good people, unlike you. So put yourself up on a soapbox and talk about how amazing you are, nobody is listening but yourself.

My roommate freshman year in college went on another tour and was KIA before I finished my second term, He would be nothing but happy if he knew that I was going to think of him while smoking a cigar on 9/11.

We've all contributed in some way for some group of people. I'm currently in college and plan on working with (and have to some extent but only in clinical study settings) wounded veterans as a personal trainer/physical therapist assistant. Everyone is just one piece of the puzzle that contributes to our freedoms.

:focus: please


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

jerobinson17 said:


> Totally agree with this freedom is what its all about. Smoking a cigar is not self gratification. I spent time in the military and I went to Iraq now I'm back home. I have absolutely no problem with people smoking a cigar on 9/11. I have only been a member here for a short time and I have already seen what the great members of this board do for the troops. Brian its very hard for me to take you seriously when you make comments such as "I'm losing interest in your weak-ass response. Up your game or go home." This isn't a game you are just coming off as childish.


I don't give a shit if you smoke a box in honor of 9/11, the birth of the Marine Corps or the invention of the telephone. It's all the same.

And yeah, smoking a cigar in memorium of an event you weren't at or a person you don't know is self-gratification. Get your ass down to a VA hospital if you're serious. If your not, light up and dig yo' self.

I'm still waiting to hear from you serial commenters about what smoking a cigar by yourself means to someone who lost a loved one in 9/11 or someone who has humped a pack in the sand.

Like I said, do something that means something to someone other than yourself.

Quote that, genius.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Kipp, I'm sorry your thread got jacked. hwell:

This is really all I'm going to say.

Puff is an amazing community of generous, good people. You sir, have missed that memo.

We all can't drop our current lives and go volunteer to help wounded veterans. I commend you for doing it, but people have jobs and families and do *what they can* to help.

Thank you for your service, but it seems like you have this sitting on the moon looking down at everyone attitude like we wouldn't be sitting here on earth if it wasn't for *YOU*.

Maybe you're drunk or just an angry man, but nothing we say or do will be adequate to thank you or anyone for his/her service. Well, then that's your opinion.

*Please *stop destroying a thread that was meant to show support for those overseas and remember lives lost. Yes, we're using lots of I's but tacked on the end of "I'll smoke a liberty" is an implied "for those who lost their lives and the continued sacrifice of our brothers and sisters overseas."

I have said all I need to say. Insult me, please. You calling strangers "pussies" on a thread meant to honor men and women lost only shows how little respect you deserve from *anyone*.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I was 11 when September 11'th happened. what were you doing? certainly a little older and able to help. you were probably sitting on your ass thinking about how awesome you are.
> 
> You can say you win all day but I know at the end of the day I (and most people here) are truly good people, unlike you. So put yourself up on a soapbox and talk about how amazing you are, nobody is listening but yourself.
> 
> ...


Hey dick, this ain't about me! And it ain't about what you PLAN ON DOING. I'm not in this thread to measure dicks, what's your motivation? What exactly have YOU done?

I never said people here weren't good people; I suggested they direct their energy outward instead of inward. Can you frickin' read?

Where was I in 2001? I was the Officer in Charge of the Naval Branch Medical Clinic Bahrain in Manama, Bahrain from Aug 2001 until Sept 2002. You'll probably have to look that up to see where that's at.

From there I went to 3rd Marine Division for 3 years as a Medical Operations Planner, then to the staff of Medical Officer of the Marine Corps for 2 years, then to Iraq for 9 months and after 2 months home with my family, to a Provisional Resconstruction Team in A'Stan for 442 days BOG.

I imagine that during this time you were still in Mama's basement, playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

This thread needs to get back on topic right quick. I've heard enough of the insults. This is NOT the way we operate on this forum!

Get it back on the topic; and if you don't want to commit to smoking a cigar on this day, then just walk away from the thread without posting in it.

This will be the last warning!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

God bless America. :usa2:

I might need to smoke an 09 liberty after all this hullabaloo.


----------



## Open Channel D (May 8, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> This thread needs to get back on topic right quick. I've heard enough of the insults. This is NOT the way we operate on this forum!
> 
> Get it back on the topic; and if you don't want to commit to smoking a cigar on this day, then just walk away from the thread without posting in it.
> 
> This will be the last warning!


Hey, if you want to ban me, then BAN ME. Here's my original comment:

*Sorry, but I'm not sure what smoking a cigar has to do with honoring the memory of those who perished on 9/11 or those who serve. There's way to many "I's" in this thread and not near enough "They".

How about you all grab a hand full of smokes and take them down to your fire department, your American Legion, VFW or better yet, send them to the troops in A'stan and Iraq and say thanks to the people who put their lives on the line so you don't have to.*

Sorry so many members got their nickers in a knot. I was attacked because I didn't fall in line with the "I'm gonna smoke a "..." in honor of 3000 people dying in an terrorist act and all those who have served in support thereof.

Is there anyone here who GETS IT? JFC, get over your selves.

Let me do you all a favor, you don't have to ban me, I'll just go. No, I'm not drunk or pissed off, I just happened to spend the last three days watching one of my Marines die of burn wounds. And I'm supposed to get happy cuz you smoked a CAO.

I pity you.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

World of Warcraft wasn't released until 2004 :banana:

Is $25 for the "4 for the 4th" sampler a good deal? I'm not sure how much these normally go for 

CAO American Four for the 4th Sampler - Cigars International


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If you choose to *leave* then that's your decision. If you choose to continue to be disrespectful to the members, with these inappropriate comments and insults, then *that* decision will be mine!


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> This thread needs to get back on topic right quick. I've heard enough of the insults. This is NOT the way we operate on this forum!
> 
> Get it back on the topic; and if you don't want to commit to smoking a cigar on this day, then just walk away from the thread without posting in it.
> 
> This will be the last warning!


Thank you! :focus: I picked up my CAO America today on my way home from work. looked for a Liberty but was unsuccessful, so happy puffin' everyone! :usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

anyo91 said:


> Thank you! :focus: I picked up my CAO America today on my way home from work. looked for a Liberty but was unsuccessful, so happy puffin' everyone! :usa2:


Churchhills in Topeka, KS has 07-current Liberty's when I was there a few weeks ago. I'm sure they still have some. Wish I would of asked if they ship!!! Maybe worth looking into for some of the other guys looking to get their hands on some.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I know we're staying on topic now, but thanks for that Baylock. Seriously..

If anything, I'll just smoke something really nice XD


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> ...one thing is for sure we would be terrible tennis partners.


"Game, Set, and Match"!

:focus:

I've got a Liberty somewhere, and on this day, I'll be smoking with you all... to the nub! :tu


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Tampahumi has 2011s in stock but you have to buy the 2010s then they call and say they only have the 11s


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaylock said:


> "Game, Set, and Match"!
> 
> :focus:
> 
> I've got a Liberty somewhere, and on this day, I'll be smoking with you all... to the nub! :tu


Thanks Dave :high5:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

WOW .... I cant believe what I just read here.

I was SO happy to see below his name say "No longer a community member"

I can't believe the things he was saying.

Retirement is 100% Needed obviously.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I like cigars!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I will be smoking with a decorated vet that is my brother that was my protector during the conflict in Southeast Asia. I Pray and Thank all the Men and Women that provide each and everyone here the opportunity to be free.

Thank You again for all the hard work and commitment in Serving Your Country!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't leave you kids alone for a minute! Lol. thanks for handling my light work fellas!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

primetime76 said:


> *I can't leave you kids alone for a minute! Lol. thanks for handling my light work fellas!!*


*Get er dun!*


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Kipp! I know that you know this already...so remember that every BOTL that's a member of Puff is 110% behind you on this!

I can't wait to smoke my 1+ yr aged tubed CAO America along with you!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Kipp! I know that you know this already...so remember that every BOTL that's a member of Puff is 110% behind you on this!
> 
> I can't wait to smoke my 1+ yr aged tubed CAO America along with you!!!


Oh, I know what's what bro! I actually get a kick out of things like this. There are a LOT of forums on the net where it would turn into a flame war, or where you have to fight your own battles...not on Puff! Someone becomes unruly and the fellow Puffers ride him out of town like a rented mule. There is a place for this foolishness (try 90% of the forums on the net) but Puff sure ain't it! We are...PUFF ARMY STRONG! LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Here is a VERY generous offer from our good friend Smelvis. PLEASE do not take advantage of his generosity and ONLY reply to him if you can not get a Camacho Liberty or a CAO America. Dave has a box of 16 Camacho Liberties that he is willing to send to fellow Puffers that are wishing to take part in this committment but are not able (or do not have) a Liberty or America. Thanks for doing this Dave, and PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do NOT ask just because they are free...they are intended to be smoked in remberance of 9/11/2001 and ONLY if you can not get your own.

2010 Liberty

1. BlackandGold508
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Please PM smelvis your address ASAP


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Here is a VERY generous offer from our good friend Smelvis. PLEASE do not take advantage of his generosity and ONLY reply to him if you can not get a Camacho Liberty or a CAO America. Dave has a box of 16 Camacho Liberties that he is willing to send to fellow Puffers that are wishing to take part in this committment but are not able (or do not have) a Liberty or America. Thanks for doing this Dave, and PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE do NOT ask just because they are free...they are intended to be smoked in remberance of 9/11/2001 and ONLY if you can not get your own.


:rockon: Damn guys! Dave is ONE AWESOME BOTL!!! Dave, that is "First Class"! I know that is a sacrifice for you... :clap2:

I am glad so many others will be able to join us with a Camacho Liberty or a CAO America, or other cigar of choice in remembering 9/11!!! I will puff on my CAO America...and enjoy every minute of it! :usa2:

:cheer2:


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Just ordered the 4 pack sampler of CAO America's. Which one in that bundle is considered the best or are they all pretty good?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
My pleasure please after you pm me your address add your own name or maybe Kipp will. Rock on Puff


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

rjacobs said:


> Just ordered the 4 pack sampler of CAO America's. Which one in that bundle is considered the best or are they all pretty good?


The Patomac is the bees knees IMHO. They're all good though. CAOs have great draw and you'll enjoy the flavor. I had mine on the 4th in Iraq and despite the 140 degrees it was finer than frogs hair.

:usa:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

ShortFuse said:


> The Patomac is the bees knees IMHO. They're all good though. CAOs have great draw and you'll enjoy the flavor. I had mine on the 4th in Iraq and despite the 140 degrees it was finer than frogs hair.
> 
> :usa:


Now Thom...was _that hair_ split two ways, or three? :drum:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> My pleasure please after you pm me your address add your own name or maybe Kipp will. Rock on Puff


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
My pleasure please after you pm me your address add your own name or maybe Kipp will. Rock on Puff

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Dave you are one generous man and a great BOTL that anyone should be proud to call a friend. 

I will find something in my humidor as I doubt there's enough time to have one shipped to Canada.

I still remember the day it happened like it was yesterday, I drove into work and when we heard about it on the news we stood around the large screen TV watching the news reports about the devastation.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I can't leave you kids alone for a minute! Lol. thanks for handling my light work fellas!!


Any time. :washing:

I was planning a trip down to Manchester but it looks like my friends dad is getting divorced and is moving, so we wont be down that way (fun times..) so i can't check out the B&M down there. I was all bummed but nooo mr. smelvinator comes to save the day. PM'ing you right now!

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm heading to my B&M tomorrow to check on availability of either of these smokes, but I PMed just to be safe. I like to honor my commitments.

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

That is extremely generous of you my friend! 

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

You'da thought with all the cigars I have, that I'd have a CAO America! I thought I had a well rested and aged CAO America Tubo...but, I get home to check her out and pet her a little bit...WRONG! I was mistaken, as I have a CAO Italia Tubo and a CAO Brazilia Tubo and a few of each of these with no tube...but no America! I must have been smoking something today when I thought...but I thought WRONG!

No offense, but I'm not going to "honor 9/11 sacrifices" with something named after another country!

But...NEVER FEAR! Looks like its off to the internet to find a CAO America as I know our B&M has nothing! Pray for me!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a couple for people looking online...

CAO America Potomac 5" * 56

CAO America Constitution 6" * 50


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here's a couple for people looking online...
> 
> CAO America Potomac 5" * 56
> 
> CAO America Constitution 6" * 50


Thank you Craig...I will check them out and see if it's _swingable!_


----------



## Do5ug (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a single CAO America still left over from this year's Independence Day memorial.

To be smoked with the BOTLs on 11 Sept. :yo:

Great idea.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That is extremely generous of you my friend!

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a few places near me but I can never find these. I would like to get added to the list if it isn't full. Checked 3 different places this week.

I plan on paying my respects on 09/11. I remember the morning it happened. I was a police officer and just got off work. I turned on my television after getting a phone call. I couldn't believe what I saw. I actually saw the towers fall live. Not ashamed to say I cried - I felt so angry and so hurt at the same time. 

We should remember the innocent who lost their lives, the fireman and policemen who paid the ultimate sacrifice, to the other first responders and all involved in recovery, and our United States Soldiers who continue to take the fight to the enemy.

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Thanks Dave. Always generous!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Of Course Jake Please add your name brother!! And please send me your address.

Thanks for your Service man!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Here's a couple for people looking online...
> 
> CAO America Potomac 5" * 56
> 
> CAO America Constitution 6" * 50


Craig..._I checked those out_...I know I want the Potomac (preferably), and then I checked out all of the other online retailers that I deal with...plus many others and with shipping, and the fact that I only need & want one stick...I'm not wanting to pay that! It'd be about $12-$15 for one, delivered. _I know...I'm cheap sometimes! :violin:_

I know one of my local B&M's carry CAO, so I will call them in the morning and see if they have one...but I don't remember them ever carrying the American. :usa:

If you (or anyone) finds a good deal on one of these online, please PM me and point me in the right direction! Thanks! :yo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke  Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9. quo155
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke  Thanks
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> 2. David_ESM
> ...


:yo: Thank you Dave...but _no Sir! :happy:_ There are many brothers that simply can not find something...or even more important, don't have the funds to get something like this. I really appreciate it, I do...as I've never had a Liberty cigar...but I am sure come morning there will be many that need this much more than I for various reasons.

Besides, _my address is never in my "profile"! :noidea:_

I tell you and other folks all the time...you are a "Class Act'! :beerchug:

Again, thank you Dave...but you can pass mine on to a more deserving brother! :cowboyic9:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

I give up Tommy is very stubborn


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

The generosity here is heart warming.

Smelvis is one stand up guy and I applaud him for his effort and what he does for the troops and even here for us.

Just want to say thanks again Dave ... And I look forward to taking part in this with you all.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

I can't say I'll have a fancy cigar, due to my lack of an experienced palate, but you can be sure I'll be joining in!

Thank you to every one of you that supports or has offered their personal service to our great nation :thumb:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

I will be reflecting, and mourning, while smoking a CAO America.

I have approx. 6 or 8 extras, if anyone would like one. PM me if you need one.....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I am one of the lucky guys that have already met the man the legend himself aka Smelvis--class act to say the least--WTG Brother Man


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Was away from this thread for a few days, and figured I'd check in to see if I had gotten any grief over having a Decade instead. Apparently, a good distraction happened. Luckily, my local truckstop/B&M (Don't laugh, they got a pretty good selection!) has the CAO's. Now I gotta just wait for payday. I didn't cry the day the towers came down, but did the day they pulled the wrecked fire engine out of the rubble. For a jake, that's homebase, and seeing it all mangled brought home the reality of the situation to me.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

kbiv said:


> Was away from this thread for a few days, and figured I'd check in to see if I had gotten any grief over having a Decade instead. Apparently, a good distraction happened. Luckily, my local truckstop/B&M (Don't laugh, they got a pretty good selection!) has the CAO's. Now I gotta just wait for payday. I didn't cry the day the towers came down, but did the day they pulled the wrecked fire engine out of the rubble. For a jake, that's homebase, and seeing it all mangled brought home the reality of the situation to me.


Dude, it isn't really about the stick at all...it is about taking a minute (or an hour) to relax and reflect on the events of this day, 10 years ago...it isn't about the smoke brother...it is about the thought and the act.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
> Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> ...


:banana: Dave...ound:


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Dude, it isn't really about the stick at all...it is about taking a minute (or an hour) to relax and reflect on the events of this day, 10 years ago...it isn't about the smoke brother...it is about the thought and the act.


I understand completely the sentiment of the act. I'll be on call that night, which will probably make it a little more emotional, (and sober!). To those of you who will be working that night, many thanks and hopes of an easy shift.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I have never had a liberty or a CAO america or Pontac. I will try and scour my local B&M to see if they cary them so i can pick one up for this occasion. 

Smelvis - do you know if the Tobacco Patch in kirkland carries these? Hell do you ever visit that shop


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am going to have to arrange a week off just so I can go over to the wet side and herf with all you guys and check out your shops... Nothing over here. This city is a cigar dead zone.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> I have never had a liberty or a CAO america or Pontac. I will try and scour my local B&M to see if they cary them so i can pick one up for this occasion.
> 
> Smelvis - do you know if the Tobacco Patch in kirkland carries these? Hell do you ever visit that shop


Hey Mitch
Never been. heard they had some old stuff but that prices are on the high side.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. 4pistonjosh
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.

Hi Guy's
I took them out of boxes and put then in tubes they fit in small bubble mailers and saved a few bucks mailing, figured since your smoking them right away it would be cool. Hope so  Loaded up who is on the list up to now and will mail tomorrow. I probably won't do DC's either so if they don't show up LMK and I'll re mail but saved another $15 bucks  I know cheapo 

Dave


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
> Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> ...


sounds like a good idea! thanks again dave!


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm in. It will be a CAO America for me


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
> Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> ...


I'd never associate you, Dave, with "cheapo" LOL LOL


----------



## Jemulz12 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've got to go with the CAO American.

AMERICA!! F*** YA!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'd never associate you, Dave, with "cheapo" LOL LOL


lol im a cheapo heres a bunch of htf premo sticks enjoy....dave thank you for your generosity


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you so much Dave !!!!! This community is amazing, because of guys like you !!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Dave...you continue to impress me!!!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Originally Posted by smelvis View Post
> Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> ...


Thanx DAve.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Please pm me your address if you add your name, as Kipp said please don't if you already have something patriotic to smoke Thanks

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Whew?!? I was the 5th post in this thread - made my commitment to Kipp & hadn't revisited the thread till tonight. Went back and re read every single post. I'm floored - I'm flabbergasted - I'm beyond words except to say that the Puff Community certainly displayed the utmost gentleman's manners; thank goodness Dave (Blaylock) stepped in; Dave (Smelvis) once again continues to amaze with his generosity and just a big fat "THANK YOU" to Puff - to all of you guys!

Man I'm still bewildered by what I just read??


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. *bcannon87*
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

If I do not have to work I'll be going with a CAO America


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm with Shawn on this one. I havent visited this thread because I figured I'd be doing that anyways. Well, now I realize I left all my coffins in Texas with my cooler and my wife. No big deal, I dont want anything, if I find one I will smoke it, if not, ohh well. I dont need to smoke a cigar to remember. But thats me. I'm really pissed that that guy had the audacity to say the things he said. Yes, I know its over, but sheesh, I still feel the need to vent. If that D-bag were close to me, I would f him up. Puff kicks ass,, and dont let some f'ed up ol seaman make ya'll yhink twice about what you do. Smoke away, and remember the way you want to. I know Dave(Smelvis) has a kind heart, ande I know Im late on the subject, but Dave, you are the F'in man. You do what you do cause you love to support the troops. Well, I know you wont, but justy in case, dont let this guy turn you off to what you love to do. Or anyone else for that matter. Yes, its a fact that not every Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine will be grateful for the support, but ohh well thats life. Like I said, ya'll keep doing what your doing, and we'll keep up our end.

Yes I know this didnt NEED to be said, but I still feel that I needed to say it. 

I LOVE PUFF, I LOVE THESE THREADS, AND I DONT CARE WHAT ANYONE THINKS ABOUT IT. 

I LOVE YOU GUYS...

sorry, but I felty it had to be said. 

Now I will be smoking something on 9-11 and will be remembering those we lost, thanks for listening to my rant and have a nice day.

And I apologize to Kipp for getting off track...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Swany said:


> I'm with Shawn on this one. I havent visited this thread because I figured I'd be doing that anyways. Well, now I realize I left all my coffins in Texas with my cooler and my wife. No big deal, I dont want anything, if I find one I will smoke it, if not, ohh well. I dont need to smoke a cigar to remember. But thats me. I'm really pissed that that guy had the audacity to say the things he said. Yes, I know its over, but sheesh, I still feel the need to vent. If that D-bag were close to me, I would f him up. Puff kicks ass,, and dont let some f'ed up ol seaman make ya'll yhink twice about what you do. Smoke away, and remember the way you want to. I know Dave(Smelvis) has a kind heart, ande I know Im late on the subject, but Dave, you are the F'in man. You do what you do cause you love to support the troops. Well, I know you wont, but justy in case, dont let this guy turn you off to what you love to do. Or anyone else for that matter. Yes, its a fact that not every Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine will be grateful for the support, but ohh well thats life. Like I said, ya'll keep doing what your doing, and we'll keep up our end.
> 
> Yes I know this didnt NEED to be said, but I still feel that I needed to say it.
> 
> ...


Rob...you da man bro! You say what you want, you are in support of "our support"...and I know one thing is for sure........we would not have these freedoms, to smoke a fine cigar...and enjoy life, if it were not for the loving, caring, and great soldiers...like YOU!!!

Thank you Rob for your service AND your support of Puff!!! :usa2:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Rob...you da man bro! You say what you want, you are in support of "our support"...and I know one thing is for sure........we would not have these freedoms, to smoke a fine cigar...and enjoy life, if it were not for the loving, caring, and great soldiers...like YOU!!!
> 
> Thank you Rob for your service AND your support of Puff!!! :usa2:


Thanks Tommy for understanding bro. I wish I had my cooler with me right now to help fellow puffers enjoy those fine liberties, but hey, Dave has it covered anyways. Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Rob
I was pissed at him at first and held myself back, but now I just pity the guy. He will just be a grumpy old guy with no friends once he retires.

It will take more than him to make us change bro. Put your name on the list Rob I bought an Extra box of Liberties just in case we need them the day after the turd was banned. he was not going to win and I wanted to make sure everyone that need one got one. so I have plenty guy's.

smelvis/Puff member


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
2?


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Swany said:


> I'm with Shawn on this one. I havent visited this thread because I figured I'd be doing that anyways. Well, now I realize I left all my coffins in Texas with my cooler and my wife. No big deal, I dont want anything, if I find one I will smoke it, if not, ohh well. I dont need to smoke a cigar to remember. But thats me. I'm really pissed that that guy had the audacity to say the things he said. Yes, I know its over, but sheesh, I still feel the need to vent. If that D-bag were close to me, I would f him up. Puff kicks ass,, and dont let some f'ed up ol seaman make ya'll yhink twice about what you do. Smoke away, and remember the way you want to. I know Dave(Smelvis) has a kind heart, ande I know Im late on the subject, but Dave, you are the F'in man. You do what you do cause you love to support the troops. Well, I know you wont, but justy in case, dont let this guy turn you off to what you love to do. Or anyone else for that matter. Yes, its a fact that not every Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine will be grateful for the support, but ohh well thats life. Like I said, ya'll keep doing what your doing, and we'll keep up our end.
> 
> Yes I know this didnt NEED to be said, but I still feel that I needed to say it.
> 
> ...


Rob, 
Thank You for saying this!! It definitely needed to be said!!


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

I have both a CAO America Monument and Camacho Liberty resting in my humidor. I'll join you for sure with one of them.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Swany said:


> I LOVE YOU GUYS...


Awww... :hug:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Swany said:


> I'm with Shawn on this one. I havent visited this thread because I figured I'd be doing that anyways. Well, now I realize I left all my coffins in Texas with my cooler and my wife. No big deal, I dont want anything, if I find one I will smoke it, if not, ohh well. I dont need to smoke a cigar to remember. But thats me. I'm really pissed that that guy had the audacity to say the things he said. Yes, I know its over, but sheesh, I still feel the need to vent. If that D-bag were close to me, I would f him up. Puff kicks ass,, and dont let some f'ed up ol seaman make ya'll yhink twice about what you do. Smoke away, and remember the way you want to. I know Dave(Smelvis) has a kind heart, ande I know Im late on the subject, but Dave, you are the F'in man. You do what you do cause you love to support the troops. Well, I know you wont, but justy in case, dont let this guy turn you off to what you love to do. Or anyone else for that matter. Yes, its a fact that not every Soldier, Sailor, Airman or Marine will be grateful for the support, but ohh well thats life. Like I said, ya'll keep doing what your doing, and we'll keep up our end.
> 
> Yes I know this didnt NEED to be said, but I still feel that I needed to say it.
> 
> ...


WTG Rob, you just said what we need to hear.

Keep up the great wor and stay safe.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dont be sorry Rob, Well said !! I love you all as well.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Rob
> I was pissed at him at first and held myself back, but now I just pity the guy. He will just be a grumpy old guy with no friends once he retires.
> 
> It will take more than him to make us change bro. Put your name on the list Rob I bought an Extra box of Liberties just in case we need them the day after the turd was banned. he was not going to win and I wanted to make sure everyone that need one got one. so I have plenty guy's.
> ...


I really do appreciate the offer bro, but I dont have a PO here and would never trust the cadre at this or any Army school to make sure I got my package on time. If I get an address you'll be the first to know. :wink:

Thanks again Dave, and great job on making sure everyone that wasnts on can get one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Anytime Rob
And Thanks for putting a Soldiers spin on it for us. It was a nice post and I'm glad you had your say.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Swany said:


> would never trust the cadre at this or any Army school to make sure I got my package on time. If I get an address you'll be the first to know.


You may not have an address Rob, but there are some of us that know how to get a hold of you! I know plenty of the Cadre there, and will vouch for about half of them! LOL. I'll wait until you get to Florida before I mess with you!


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Just caught up on this thread. Amazing how you see both sides of the spectrum in this thread alone when it comes to people in general. You have some of the most generous and caring people around participating in this forum; people who generally care for others. Then you have truly miserable people who just find ways to argue about anything.

Anywho, I'm definitely in. At the moment, I don't have an America or a Liberty but I'll hit up my local B&M and see what they have (fingers crossed). 

Dave, (Smelvis) you generosity is remarkable. I will be putting a small package for the troops together and sending it your way soon.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


I would absolutely love to take part in this with you guys! Dave, thank you for such a generous offer, I would say I will pay you back, but I'm guessing you would rather have it another way, so I will make sure I pay it forward to the troops in the near future. Thanks again!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Please keep the part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it 
He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> *Please keep the part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it *
> He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals
> 
> ...


oops..


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No worries Dan
Come on guy's anyone needs one put your name on the list there's plenty to go around if you need one and want to join us in smoking for our own darn reasons


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

smelvis said:


> No worries Dan
> Come on guy's anyone needs one put your name on the list there's plenty to go around if you need one and want to join us in smoking for our own darn reasons


You are a damn fine brother Dave. Thanks for throwing down for the BOTLs who don't have something special for the anniversary. I just dug my America out of the cooler so I have it ready.

I don't think anyone will be challenging our beliefs anytime soon, at least not on this thread. :boxing:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

MANY thanks to Smelvis (Dave) for sending this Liberty!!!

Thank you so much brother ... and I look forward to siting out with you all on 9-11 and enjoying a smoke together.

Thanks again Dave!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

usrower321 said:


> You are a damn fine brother Dave. Thanks for throwing down for the BOTLs who don't have something special for the anniversary. I just dug my America out of the cooler so I have it ready.
> 
> I don't think anyone will be challenging our beliefs anytime soon, at least not on this thread. :boxing:


I agree and I asked Kipps permission before I did this :beerchug:

Anytime Chris. Most now will look like I am sending a partagas tubo but there is a 2010 liberty inside really


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Got a Camacho Liberty 2010 from Dave today and want to say thank you very much. I will be smoking it this September 11th as I pay my respects. The tube and padded envelope worked perfectly.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I agree and I asked Kipps permission before I did this :beerchug:
> 
> Anytime Chris. Most now will look like I am sending a partagas tubo but there is a 2010 liberty inside really


Received the 'PARTAGAS' tube from you Dave! Thank you so much for the generosity! You are the man!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey Mitch
> Never been. heard they had some old stuff but that prices are on the high side.


Thanks, I'll check it out. The prices there are high for Davidoffs, Zino's, Opus and Anejo, but for most of their stuff they are pretty fair, or as fair as they can be with WA taxes.

On Sept 11, 2011 after hearing about the attacks and watching the news I went out on a hike in the Colorado Rockies to get my thoughts together. It was the quietest hike i have ever been on, usually you hear jets, airplanes when hiking, but the sky was completely quiet, it was as if the sky was observing a moment of silence over our lost brothers and sisters.

This year I will be hiking / backpacking in the North Cascades on Sept 11th. I may not have a liberty to smoke, but I promise to smoke something and stop to think about Sept 11th and all the brave soliders who have put themselves on the front to keep us safe since.

I hope for a noisey sky full of planes and air traffic. Nothing would make me happier.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just received my Partag... I mean Liberty tubo.

Thank you very much Dave :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Mr_Mitch Krystian add your name and send me your address please I want you to bro and a tube will fit in your pocket hiking very good.

Dave

Please guy's I bought another box and paid two day shipping just to make sure I had enough it is my honor please if you don't have one or an America put your name on the list. I will keep increasing the numbers until I run out. I smoked one last night and it was pretty darn good too


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Guy's
Please keep the part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it 
He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


Thanks Dave, I really appreciate it!


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

I received mine today and am looking forward to enjoying it. Thanks Dave you are incredible.


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Mr_mich said:


> Hi Guy's
> Please keep the part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it
> He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals
> 
> ...


Hit up the local b&m today and wasnt successful. Thank goodness Dave's generosity will hopefully allow me to participate properly.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It's my pleasure guy's I like to help and Jim gave me the idea he did the same thing last year only he did it better he bombed everyone too.


----------



## The Muffin Man (Jan 27, 2010)

I shall be joining as well, probably lighting up an 09.


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

i was thinking about this and wouldent it be aproprate to some somthing made in america instead of nicaragua or somthing. maby it is just me and my patriotism but i think that is what i am gonna do instead, or maby ill do both. no just one this is to commemerate not celebrate.


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

My boyfriend has one, this will let me smoke one with him

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. SexySlayer
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

SexySlayer said:


> My boyfriend has one, this will let me smoke one with him
> 
> 1. BlackandGold508
> 2. David_ESM
> ...


If she is smoking a liberty I guess that means I am smoking mine too.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Well... I had been "ignoring" this thread because I'd already signed on with a CAO America Potomac. Figured all the e-mails about it were "Hey, I'm in", etc.

Needless to say, I decided to check in and ended up reading through it. 

I've nothing to say about our "friend", but I will say this:

This forum, is THE BEST f*cking forum on the web. Hands Down. You guys are incredible gentlemen and gentlewomen (or ladies if you prefer), Dave is a-freakin'-mazing, and I am proud as HELL to be a member of Puff.com.

The CAO America Potomac will be for my fallen brothers and sisters who lost their lives on that horrible day, and it will be for the hope in this great country... hope that is manifest in the men and women... my brothers and sisters... who make up this forum. 

That's all for now...


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Got that Liberty last night, I appreciate it Dave. You, sir, are a class act.


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

I too am in for a CAO America Potomac.

Also have a spare to share if anyone needs it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very cool Dave 

Pictures please of everyone on 9.11!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> very cool Dave
> 
> Pictures please of everyone on 9.11!


+ 1


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll be hosting a Virtual Herf on Google+ if anyone is interested.

If you don't have google+ and want it PM me and I'll send you an invite.

I'll start a thread with details closer to the date


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll be hosting a Virtual Herf on Google+ if anyone is interested.
> 
> If you don't have google+ and want it PM me and I'll send you an invite.
> 
> I'll start a thread with details closer to the date


Craig I would like to meet you guy's is Sandeep on board I really want to meet this fine young man. My desktop does not have a camera and I thought two were the limit?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Craig I would like to meet you guy's is Sandeep on board I really want to meet this fine young man. My desktop does not have a camera and I thought two were the limit?


With Google+ you can have more than 2, as well if you don't have a camera that's fine but you need a microphone to chat. And we can set something up anytime you're available and we're home.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Craig I would like to meet you guy's is Sandeep on board I really want to meet this fine young man. My desktop does not have a camera and I thought two were the limit?


I will send you a web cam if you want one.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> I will send you a web cam if you want one.


Thanks I can pick one up for pretty cheap and I may have one in the parts drawer. Before I burnt my laptop it had one built in and I herfed a couple times on skype it was fun, with multiple users it would be better not needing to be constantly talking.

Craig send me the link please and if I do it I will fit into your normal schedule.

Thanks guy's might be fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Still plenty of time to get a 2010 Liberty to anyone who needs one or if you have a America and would prefer a Liberty that's okay to. I smoked one a couple nights ago and it was very good.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Thanks I can pick one up for pretty cheap and I may have one in the parts drawer. Before I burnt my laptop it had one built in and I herfed a couple times on skype it was fun, with multiple users it would be better not needing to be constantly talking.
> 
> Craig send me the link please and if I do it I will fit into your normal schedule.
> 
> Thanks guy's might be fun. :mrgreen:


oops to late


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> oops to late


I Thank you bro and I accept such a nice offer bro. maybe we will all be smoking together soon!

Thanks Michael!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

CAO America here.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i got mine today! thanks a ton dave!! 

Looks like a really tasty cigar! 

and shipping wasnt all that much either, i may need to stock up on tubos or something and send out little 2/3 cigar bombs, with how cheap shipping in a padded is compared to a box


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I Thank you bro and I accept such a nice offer bro. maybe we will all be smoking together soon!
> 
> Thanks Michael!


some day I am going to drive the 800 miles up I5 and sit down. Maybe I can make it a trip to Seattle or Vancouver or something. Until then we have web cams.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> some day I am going to drive the 800 miles up I5 and sit down. Maybe I can make it a trip to Seattle or Vancouver or something. Until then we have web cams.


Due to the fact that I appear to be the only dry side (of WA) cigar smoker. Not including Shibby who just came over to WSU for school from the wet side. I fully intend to arrange a trip next year to make it over to the wet side and herf with some squid buddies and some other outstanding WA puff members.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Craig I would like to meet you guy's is Sandeep on board I really want to meet this fine young man. My desktop does not have a camera and I thought two were the limit?


Dave this is too COOL!! I am literally shaking!! Feel like a little school girl! LOL!!

It would be an honor to herf with you!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> I am literally shaking!! Feel like a little school girl!


:twitch: LLamas...


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Still plenty of time to get a 2010 Liberty to anyone who needs one or if you have a America and would prefer a Liberty that's okay to. I smoked one a couple nights ago and it was very good.


Got mine today, Dave! Looks delicious! Thanks a bunch, brother!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> :twitch: LLamas...


Llamas shake.......:hug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> some day I am going to drive the 800 miles up I5 and sit down. Maybe I can make it a trip to Seattle or Vancouver or something. Until then we have web cams.


I live in a dump but you are always welcome and as Matt said free reign of my little ol humidors, only thing off limits is stuff I was given by BOTL


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

hey Dave thats very generous of you to do that bro!


i will smoke something good on the 11th to reflect & remember


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Please keep this part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it
He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. JMcC
14. SexySlayer
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. Will look through the thread for some good cigar ideas. My local smoke shop doesn't carry CAO atm.


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will join in with a 2010 Liberty.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Andy
Please just add your name and pm me your address really,

Thanks

Dave


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dave, I truly cant thank you enough !!!!! This will be a great tribute to the fallen when we are all smoking these amazing cigars as one !!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hi Andy
> Please just add your name and pm me your address really,
> 
> Thanks
> ...


I appreciate it, just haven't been a member long enough to PM or anything from what I can tell.

Never Forget!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks again to Dave for doing this and to all of you puffers out there that aren't taking advantage of his generosity. I appreciate it!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> thanks again to Dave for doing this and to all of you puffers out there that aren't taking advantage of his generosity. I appreciate it!


+ 1


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I got my jersey, my CAO America 4 pack and 1 of the 5 patches I ordered.

















Ive got these 4 patches coming hopefully by Friday or Saturday of this week


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> I appreciate it, just haven't been a member long enough to PM or anything from what I can tell.
> 
> Never Forget!!


Add your name bro and email me your address to [email protected]

We will get you one 

Thanks


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Added name to list.



smelvis said:


> Hi Guy's
> Please keep this part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it
> He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals
> 
> ...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Guy's
Please keep this part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it
He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight LC287373600US
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. JMcC
14. SexySlayer all to here mailed
15. zenom
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

All are mailed now and to late to get anymore there in time, I hope they all get there in time, If not sorry I tried.

Thanks Guys


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> All are mailed now and to late to get anymore there in time, I hope they all get there in time, If not sorry I tried.
> 
> Thanks Guys


thanks again dave! It looks tasty


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> All are mailed now and to late to get anymore there in time, I hope they all get there in time, If not sorry I tried.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Thanks a ton. Greatly appreciated, I hope I can return the favor someday soon.

- A


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> All are mailed now and to late to get anymore there in time, I hope they all get there in time, If not sorry I tried.
> 
> Thanks Guys


Thanks bro' you are "The Man"... :banana:


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't get pulled out of lurker status too easily, but this is a touching thread.

This is an extremely special day in America as a whole, but especially in the firefighter community. It's a day of rememberance, mourning and celebration.

I am definately looking to pick up a very special stick to smoke in honor of all the heroes that fell that day.

It would be a terrific ending a 5k "Tunnel to Towers Run" in which my crew and I are particpating in honor of a particular firefighter named Stephen Siller, who responded off-duty to the tragedy only to find the Brooklyn Battery Tunnel was already closed to traffic, blocking him from the towers. Instead of giving up and going home to his family he, in full gear, ran the distance of the tunnel in effort to find his crew who was already on scene on the other side. Stephen made it to the Towers, and unfortunately gave his life in his effort to help those he could. A true hero

Inferno apperal put together a picture little montage to remember the "343". It's special to me because individualizes each of those who fell. For anyone who wants to see the faces of those American heroes, you can view it at INFERNO Will Never Forget the "343" .

Never Forget~


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for contributing to the thread Nathan.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Thank you for contributing to the thread Nathan.


+1 very touching story


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nate G said:


> I don't get pulled out of lurker status too easily, but this is a touching thread.
> 
> This is an extremely special day in America as a whole, but especially in the firefighter community. It's a day of rememberance, mourning and celebration.
> 
> ...


Just watched your video and other videos of that fateful day on my lunch break...with a tear in my eye and a very heavy heart. So many emotions...god bless all that perished that day, god bless our troops, firefighters, police and other rescue people, and god bless the USA.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Just watched your video and other videos of that fateful day on my lunch break...with a tear in my eye and a very heavy heart. So many emotions...god bless all that perished that day, god bless our troops, firefighters, police and other rescue people, and god bless the USA.


AGREED Kipp !!! Thanks Nathan for sharing that ! It will be an honor to know on 9-11 that i am sharing an amzing smoke with so many great bruthas in honor of the heroes that gave there lifes that day !!


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

Glad to be able to contribute in some small way. But the thanks should really go to the people who are far more deserving than myself.

This really is an amazing community that I'm glad to have found


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

rjacobs said:


> I got my jersey, my CAO America 4 pack and 1 of the 5 patches I ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, that is some great stuff! Oddly enough, I didn't even know that 10 year anniversary patch exsisted. I placed my order earlier today for my new set of turn-outs.

I'm lurking about, reading about cigars and I stumble on some firefighter stuff I didn't even know about.

Leave it to Puff.....


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

The emotions that such a simple, yet heartfelt video can incite never ceases to amaze me..

Thank you for sharing that with us


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Dave, I just wanted to thank you for sending me the Liberty, I got it in yersterday.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Got mine today! Thank you Dave!! Cant wait to smoke this with yall!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Received mine today; thank you!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Just got mine in the mail. Dave, Thank You Brother! 
What goes around, comes around; you've got a lot of good karma stored up!


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Mine arrived today. Many thanks Dave. Look forward to sharing this with you all.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Received my cigar today. Greatly appreciated and can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

My birthday's the 17th and I don't even have anything for that, but while I'd like to smoke something to kind of commemorate it, I don't really have any friends that would want to smoke a cigar just for that or that I can just call up to smoke a cigar so even if I head to the lounge and light one up I'd be on my own and I find that really depresses me when I'm smoking (I know that may be strange but solo activities aren't my niche) so...

Still, I'll try and do something for that, even though when I was younger and it happened it didn't affect me all that much, and I usually just make a prayer.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wanted to throw this out there....on 911 I would like to try and set up a time for all of us to light up in honor of the Fallen Hero's. The time must be compatible with everyone no matter what coast you live on or time zone. I am throwing 7 PM Eastern time as a suggestion but I am very flexible on the time. I would say lets light up at the moment the first plane struck the WTC but with the time zones it might not work for our BOTL on the west coast. I am up for any suggestions and I am looking forward to sharing this cigar in honoring the Fallen Hero's with you all.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll smoke mine when you all do, good idea Stew


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Name the time and I will gladly take part in this country wide event. Too bad I don't have a Liberty or CAO America... Might have to find something online and expedite shipping...


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

xray said:


> Let's not forget today's earthquake.


A little humor is always appreciated. Your picture is awesome and struck me just the right way. LMAO!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I buggered up with the date, I guess I still have time to mail some more for the 11th so if you can't find any I still have some just add your name and pm me you address.

Sorry

Hi Guy's
Please keep this part about pm'ing smelvis your address as he will not go looking for it
He told me this himself, Thanks guy's and Gals


1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. JMcC
14. SexySlayer 
15. zenom all to here mailed
16. bradfordcharles
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Dave, I would greatly appreciate being included in this. Unfortunately my local shop sells Liberties for $40 each, so I just can't justify it. If you can include me I'll definitely get you back later. I was just browsing through this thread and my jaw dropped at the fireworks that went off a week ago. I couldn't believe all that went down. 

Speaking of the troops, we should just about be ready for the troop rally, yeah? Got a bunch of stuff ready to fire off for that.

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. JMcC
14. SexySlayer 
15. zenom all to here mailed
16. bradfordcharles
17. ktblunden
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Of Course Kevin


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you, Smelvis!

These have been impossible to find, especially with the 11th drawing near. You're a true BOTL.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

mine will most likely be around 8:00 PM...after the kiddos get to bed.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill try to get mine lit on the actual 11th, i generally get home from work 11:30 pm so it should be doable otherwise itll just be the other side of 12 :fear:


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

If you're willing... I'm up for it, I sent a PM and this seems like a good commitment.

How intense is this cigar, btw?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Delsana said:


> If you're willing... I'm up for it, I sent a PM and this seems like a good commitment.
> 
> How intense is this cigar, btw?


the liberty isn't going to kick your ass...not real high nic, but very full flavored and delicious!


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

stew said:


> I just wanted to throw this out there....on 911 I would like to try and set up a time for all of us to light up in honor of the Fallen Hero's. The time must be compatible with everyone no matter what coast you live on or time zone. I am throwing 7 PM Eastern time as a suggestion but I am very flexible on the time. I would say lets light up at the moment the first plane struck the WTC but with the time zones it might not work for our BOTL on the west coast. I am up for any suggestions and I am looking forward to sharing this cigar in honoring the Fallen Hero's with you all.


Lets go with 9 PM Eastern time as the set time to light up in honor of the Fallen Hero's. I hope this time will work for everyone!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

stew said:


> Lets go with 9 PM Eastern time as the set time to light up in honor of the Fallen Hero's. I hope this time will work for everyone!


Great idea Stew! I'll do my best to at least have my America smoking at the 9pm mark. Depending on when I get back from the conference and how much work I have to do that night I might not be able to light up at 9


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have an 09 Liberty that I will be smoking in remembrance of the many who fell needlessly that day.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

1. BlackandGold508
2. David_ESM
3. Strickland
4. Zogg
5. AgentJuggernaut
6. djangos
7. Wyldnight
8. jsnake
9. Stew all mailed up to and including Stew!
10. bcannon87
11. dahu
12. mr_mich
13. JMcC
14. SexySlayer 
15. zenom all to here mailed
16. bradfordcharles
17. ktblunden
18. Delsana
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.

I'll be smoking it up too, but I feel for the pilots... those guys were just doing their job and had the plane they probably checked a 100-item list off before each flight (probably hundreds of times so it was special to them) stolen from them after they were killed and then had it made into a weapon...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Delsana said:


> 1. BlackandGold508
> 2. David_ESM
> 3. Strickland
> 4. Zogg
> ...


Good points Brian also Bump and Thanks Kipp for starting this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bumping


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Count me in...I will always remember..I will find something real nice,
and pray for all.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Delsana said:


> I'll be smoking it up too, but I feel for the pilots... those guys were just doing their job and had the plane they probably checked a 100-item list off before each flight (probably hundreds of times so it was special to them) stolen from them after they were killed and then had it made into a weapon...


That was a huge turning point for the airline industry and we still have not recovered from it to this day. Thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay Guy's all have been mailed, I hope you like them!


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dave! You're a true BOTL. It will be a great tribute.

Have we figured out a time for all of us to light up?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

bradfordcharles said:


> Thanks, Dave! You're a true BOTL. It will be a great tribute.
> 
> Have we figured out a time for all of us to light up?


Stew said 9PM Eastern time. Seems like a good time for a Sunday. Not too early or too late for any of us CONUS folks.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

My pleasure guy's I could still get a few out if anyone is missing but using 1st class so it's a little slower! 9:00 is good for me but then anytime you all pick is fine with me 

Kipp how about you since you let us hijack your thread a little you should have a say!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm going to startup a hangout on Google+ between 8 and 9, anyone is welcome to join me, I have a handful of confirmed participants


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

If I could get mine working I would use the nice camera Michael sent me, any brilliant idea's anyone?


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

i don't have google+ or i'd be up for that


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I wont have internet access sadly, but I will plan for around 8pm central to fire mine up.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have a CAO America in the humi. I usually light up cigars just because I want to, or as a celebration, but I'll be up for smoking one in commemoration. As a side note, I'm glad it is a Sunday this year. In past years, I've done a bit of a commemoration at work with my students. Usually, at least the older students had strong memories of it and it was a mutual discussion. Now, it would be more of a lesson- my seniors were as young as 7 and no older than 8 when it happened and would have likely been pretty confused (and likely have little memory of pre-9/11 America), and of course everyone else was even younger (the freshmen this year were 4 when it happened and likely have few if any 9/11 memories let alone any concept of pre-9/11 America).


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'm going to startup a hangout on Google+ between 8 and 9, anyone is welcome to join me, I have a handful of confirmed participants


I'd love to finally make it on for one of these E-herfs and it would be a fitting occasion, but I never got an invite to google+ and don't know if you can just join. 
My girlfriend somehow got an invite and she didn't even know what it was. Guess it's her grad school status or something?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Brian, she can invite you


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Brian, she can invite you


Haha I know, she just has a million things going on with rotations, classes, and family/personal health issues so joining and inviting me to Google+ is not really a priority. Nor should it be.

Sorry to hear about your PP theft! Hope the catch the bastard(s). It just isn't right to wipe out someone's entire cash flow because you're too lazy to earn it yourself.:mad2:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have a CAO America in the humi. I usually light up cigars just because I want to, or as a celebration, but I'll be up for smoking one in commemoration. As a side note, I'm glad it is a Sunday this year. In past years, I've done a bit of a commemoration at work with my students. Usually, at least the older students had strong memories of it and it was a mutual discussion. Now, it would be more of a lesson- my seniors were as young as 7 and no older than 8 when it happened and would have likely been pretty confused (and likely have little memory of pre-9/11 America), and of course everyone else was even younger (the freshmen this year were 4 when it happened and likely have few if any 9/11 memories let alone any concept of pre-9/11 America).


that makes me feel old lol


----------



## kuntry08 (Mar 22, 2011)

Picked up my CAO America and a small bottle of scotch last week. I will kick of my sunday with a little commemoration and end it with a lot of football.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

rjacobs said:


> That was a huge turning point for the airline industry and we still have not recovered from it to this day. Thanks for the thoughts.


Always.

Incidentally, I may be jumping out of a plane on that day and if that's the case it should be just about the time everyone else is talking about where I'll be able to commemorate after I land.

No scotch though, too harsh for me.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Dangit, I just put all of my cigars in the deep freeze this week as I had a small beetle outbreak. I believe I have a CAO America in there somewhere. It is too late to pull it out now though so I guess I will have to just smoke it late.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Well it arrived though I think the mail-trip may have frayed it a bit since some tiny pieces of the outer-most leaf had rips or fell off, but I'm sure it will be a good experience after I land.

Thanks.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Delsana said:


> Always.
> 
> Incidentally, I may be jumping out of a plane on that day and if that's the case it should be just about the time everyone else is talking about where I'll be able to commemorate after I land.
> 
> No scotch though, too harsh for me.


I may be doing the same but the weather is supposed to be a bit too windy. heh.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Got the Liberty today. Thanks Dave! I think Summer has Google+, I'll see if I can get it set up by Sunday.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

My Liberty arrived today! Thanks so much, Dave. Can't wait to herf with you all on Sunday.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Dave, just FYI you sent me 2. I can return one to you, or I would be willing to have my dad who is a huge cigar smoker (and vet like myself), smoke the second. I greatly appreciate you sending them my way. So far I haven't seen a store with these even in them. Or I can send you something from my collection in return.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> Dave, just FYI you sent me 2. I can return one to you, or I would be willing to have my dad who is a huge cigar smoker (and vet like myself), smoke the second. I greatly appreciate you sending them my way. So far I haven't seen a store with these even in them. Or I can send you something from my collection in return.


Smoke it with your Dad Andy I can't think of a better use for it bro! :typing:


----------



## SexySlayer (Apr 11, 2011)

I got mine the other day. Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

SexySlayer said:


> I got mine the other day. Thanks for your generosity.


My Pleasure have a great weekend everyone!

Dave


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Smoke it with your Dad Andy I can't think of a better use for it bro! :typing:


Dave is the Man 

Serious has a few 2011 Liberties in stock, so im in


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

As hungover as i am gonna be on sunday from a buddys wedding. I am lighting up my Liberty at approx 8:46 am to honor the fallen victims and heroes of 9-11. Cant believe its been 10 years !! GOD BLESS THE USA !! NEVER FORGET !!!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just contemplating a thread in honor of the fallen and stumbled across this. I'll admit, I didn't read every post, but as a Service Member, Thank You!

I wasn't active on that tragic day, but I have lost friends since fighting for the cause. That day, almost 10 years ago now, only inspired me more to wear a uniform for this country. I have done many things, and made many bad people pay for what they have done with thousands of pounds of anger and vengeance from the sky. 

This has to be the most supportive group of individuals who are NOT military that I have come across during my 7.5 years served. It is truly an honor to have gotten to talk to some of you, and I hope to get to know more of you better in my coming years on Puff.

I don't have any of those cigars, and the 11th will truly be a somber day for me. I will smoke one of something I have to commemorate the lives of the brave men and women who didn't make it home. I am one of the lucky ones. I returned from Iraq and Afghanistan with only minor physical scratches...

PUFFers, you are truly a CLASS ACT!!! and I'm proud to be a member.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> I was just contemplating a thread in honor of the fallen and stumbled across this. I'll admit, I didn't read every post, but as a Service Member, Thank You!
> 
> I wasn't active on that tragic day, but I have lost friends since fighting for the cause. That day, almost 10 years ago now, only inspired me more to wear a uniform for this country. I have done many things, and made many bad people pay for what they have done with thousands of pounds of anger and vengeance from the sky.
> 
> ...


Sean
The Honor is ours Thank You for fighting for us, I am Dave nice to meet you!

God Bless you brother! :usa2:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Sean
> The Honor is ours Thank You for fighting for us, I am Dave nice to meet you!
> 
> God Bless you brother! :usa2:


I second what Dave said...thank you Sean for your service!

You are the reason we are allowed to puff!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am really hoping to herf with Dave that night......


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

djangos said:


> I am really hoping to herf with Dave that night......


Craig and I got it working so just need a mic and we are on bro!!!!! :hail:


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

djangos said:


> I am really hoping to herf with Dave that night......


Yeah same here, should be able to make it.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Craig and I got it working so just need a mic and we are on bro!!!!! :hail:


Are you going to post details? Is this a group chat thing, I haven't seen any details on that.

I know we are going to smoke it, just curious as to time and all that.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone wanting to join the G+ bit, shoot me a PM and I'll get you an invite.

This should be a great way to end a Sunday night!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Are you going to post details? Is this a group chat thing, I haven't seen any details on that.
> 
> I know we are going to smoke it, just curious as to time and all that.


9PM EST through Google+

There is a limit of 10 people so we may have more than 1 hangout from the large interest of people wanting to join.

I know I'm hosting a hangout is anyone else?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Zogg said:


> that makes me feel old lol


Haha, high school students no longer make me feel old. Even the older seniors were born _after_ I bought my first _new_ car. I'm used to them being quite young. Now, it is the younger teachers who make me feel old. I work with a woman, she is 25, born in 1986. 25 is old enough that I sometimes forget that I'm not 25 anymore, well...I got my driver's license around the time she was born. In my administration grad school course I'm taking right now, there is a woman in her early 20's, born just before I would have graduated from high school. Fine, high school was a while ago so that only makes me feel a little old. College, young adulthood, now those were some good times and weren't _that_ long ago, right? I was legally going to the bars by the time many of today's college students were born, heck I was 19 or 20 by the time most college seniors were born (I was 20 when today's 21 year olds were born)- now _that _makes me feel old.

Back on track for the thread, looking at my humi, I don't have any CAO Americas afterall. I may hit the local shops to see if anyone has singles, but if they don't, or if I don't make it (I'm pretty busy today and tomorrow), I will smoke _something_ as appropriate as possible to commemorate the anniversary of the loss.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm with Craig and Sandeep


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Super glad the way this is shaping up...great job everyone!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

is it a video chat? what time are we planning? lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Zogg said:


> is it a video chat? what time are we planning? lol


The idea was that everyone smoke around 9PM EST so that we do it together regardless if we have Video Chat, that being said I mentioned I'm hosting a V-Herf on Google+, unfortunately there is a 10 person limit, so we need someone to host another room, people can move between the 2 room so everyone has a chance to meet each other

Here is a list of others that have expressed an interest...
Myself, Sandeep, Smelvis, Hinson, Szyzk, Swany, Neal6971, usrower123, coyotejlr, ktbunden, Macke, JohnPaul, astripp, Zogg

Anyone else wanting to join can add their names so we know who to invite to the hangout.

Make sure you add me to your circles or send me your Google+ account so I can add you to mine.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

What's up everyone.....sorry I haven't been on Puff much lately, I switched shifts two weeks ago and I am working the second shift beat! Not much down time on second shift, seems all the asholes come out when its dark out. I am glad to see that there is a great response to the 9 PM smoke in honor of the Fallen Hero's. I will be there with you all but I dont think I have Google+ but I would still like to join the Herf with you all. See you all tomorrow night. Stew


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ill definitely smoke at 9, but i probably wont be able to video chat.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Paul, I will have my laptop and Puff running as I smoke at 9... aee you and all Puffers then.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

For those that don't have Google+ or Video

You can always log into ********: PUFF.com


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Now to figure out what to smoke.......


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hinson said:


> Now to figure out what to smoke.......


Unfortunately my Camacho didn't make it time, so I'll be smoking a My Father Limited Edition 2010, I got from Dave, instead and when my Camacho comes in I'll be resting it until next year.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Next time he should use the moose rocket express postage option.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be in for the G+ video herf... not that I expect to be talkative, but it beats smoking alone on a day such as this.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> Unfortunately my Camacho didn't make it time, so I'll be smoking a My Father Limited Edition 2010, I got from Dave, instead and when my Camacho comes in I'll be resting it until next year.


Man that does suck bro, I figured it would go by Moose as Hinson said. Bad Moose


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> The idea was that everyone smoke around 9PM EST so that we do it together regardless if we have Video Chat, that being said I mentioned I'm hosting a V-Herf on Google+, unfortunately there is a 10 person limit, so we need someone to host another room, people can move between the 2 room so everyone has a chance to meet each other
> 
> Here is a list of others that have expressed an interest...
> Myself, Sandeep, Smelvis, Hinson, Szyzk, Swany, Neal6971, usrower123, coyotejlr, ktbunden, Macke, JohnPaul, astripp, Zogg
> ...


Craig, I have a gmail account, how do you know if you have Google+....please advise....thanx. Stew


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Was just watching "Voices from inside the Towers" on the History channel during half time of the ND game. Turn it on if you can. Really moving stuff. Gives voices to the men and women lost that day. It puts things into perspective


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I dont have a Liberty or an America to smoke tomorrow, but i do have one that seems appropriate....

_Vengance_


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Craig, I can host the extras and we can jump back and forth between the G+ herfs if need be.

People can add me from Craig's G+ circle or I can invite anyone extra.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

akneipp said:


> Craig, I can host the extras and we can jump back and forth between the G+ herfs if need be.
> 
> People can add me from Craig's G+ circle or I can invite anyone extra.


Awesome, thanks. I think that if the person that creates the hangout leaves it closes up the chat. Craig can you verify?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Hinson said:


> Awesome, thanks. I think that if the person that creates the hangout leaves it closes up the chat. Craig can you verify?


I think as long as there are more than 2 people in the Hangout it will stay on, I can test it tomorrow when we hook up.



akneipp said:


> Craig, I can host the extras and we can jump back and forth between the G+ herfs if need be.
> 
> People can add me from Craig's G+ circle or I can invite anyone extra.


Cool, I think 2 rooms should be good, and people can switch between the 2



stew said:


> Craig, I have a gmail account, how do you know if you have Google+....please advise....thanx. Stew


Great PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Here's a link so people understand how Hangouts work in Google+

About Hangouts : Hangouts - Google+ Help


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got a mic set up Craig, Talk about stupid the mic I was trying to hook up was a headset so for sound only. Ever do anything so stupid you laugh at it  anyway Justin hooked me up bro.

Thanks Justin.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> I got a mic set up Craig, Talk about stupid the mic I was trying to hook up was a headset so for sound only. Ever do anything so stupid you laugh at it  anyway Justin hooked me up bro.
> 
> Thanks Justin.


I have done many stupid things like that in my life LOL LOL. Probably too many I'd like to admit to as well


----------



## RGraphics (Apr 9, 2011)

Check out Cigars Intl. "Never Forget" sampler. This would be great for future special dates.
5 - 5 Vegas Freedom Blend Special Figurado (7"x52)
5 - CAO America Potomac (5"x56)

For $32.50 Shipping included.
Cigars International - Joe Cigar Daily Deal


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for starting this thread! I am a Professional Fire Fighter and love every aspect of my job. Thanks to Smelvis because today at the Washington HERF when we did our cigar pass I was able to pick up a Camacho Liberty. I am on duty tomorrow and will not be able to join on any chat but I will lsmoke my cigar tomorrow at 9 pm est and a huge thank you to all of you for supporting this and the Police, Fire Fighters, and families who lost someone on that day. Also a huge thank you to the troops who are protecting our freedoms every day and to those who paid the ultimate sacrifice. RIP brothers and sisters.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

My 9/11 commitment smoke:








with a little Irish American beverage for my heritage


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill be on puff chat at 9 then, and ill look at the G+ thing and see if it works 

my camera on my laptops been weird lately (driver issues, it wont turn on for certain things) so I may not be able to get it going


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

Unfortunately wont be able to make the 9pm virtual herf. Will be at the inlaws for dinner. I will however light up the Liberty (that smelvis so graciously sent my way) shortly in remembrance and snap some pics to post.

On a side note....

Love the idea of the virtual herf in general. Interested to see how it works tonight, maybe we can make it a regular thing here on the forums. Gotta put that newfangled technology to use somehow


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Last night I watched a documentary done by two brothers filming NYFD E-1 L-7.

Really put a lump in my throat


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Smoked mine this afternoon while the kids napped. A nice quiet reflection. God bless those we lost and those that serve (in any capacity). Thank you.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Just woke up. About to go smoke my Camacho Liberty thanks to a great BOTL.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Today's salute smoke! :salute:
















It's smoking just fine even with the cracked wrapper!! :tu


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Ready for the herf tonight. I think its at 9pm EST I hope  All setup with Google+ etc. Smoking a Diesel Unlimited on the boat ride followed by Blantons and the Camacho Liberty thanks to Smelvis tonight. God Bless BOTL.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

zenom said:


> Ready for the herf tonight. I think its at 9pm EST I hope  All setup with Google+ etc. Smoking a Diesel Unlimited on the boat ride followed by Blantons and the Camacho Liberty thanks to Smelvis tonight. God Bless BOTL.


Yes 9 PM tonight


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Heading out tonight for the game and will be sitting out with some great friend tonight with the a Comacho Liberty that Smelvis sent my way.

I can't thank you enough brother and to all those smoking and remembering tonight... never forget brothers...... Never Forget!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Smoked my CAO America and prayed for the souls of those who lost their lives, the familys that had to endure that loss, and the brave men and women that keep us free.

Freedom will prevail...


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Due to the Fact that i have to work tonight i will be smoking my Camacho Liberty in the Morning! Thanks again Smelvis!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

putting my boys to bed...safe and sound and will be following shortly there after...thank you to all that make this possible.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Smoking a 2009 liberty right now. Great smoke. 

Still remember this day 10 years ago as I woke up for my second week of high school. How the world has changed since then...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will be there a little late but will be there. Thanks guy's


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I've started my hangout...

https://plus.google.com/

[email protected]


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

you boys all have fun.....


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I've started my hangout...
> 
> https://plus.google.com/
> 
> [email protected]


Trying to get into the hangout, no idea how to do it? Is it invite only? I added you to my circles.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

6 smoked today at NJ Herf, pics tomorrow


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a good smoke to all those that Gave ALL on 911 and after in honor of this great country, United States of America!!!!!


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

can someone post a link to the hangout. For those of us who just added craig, we don't see his timeline, so the "join hangout" link is not available.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

im not sure if this will work but:

https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/fa6a1cd6e11252f8b3ab263b1251e81681c5eeae?authuser=0&hl=en-US#


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Zogg said:


> im not sure if this will work but:
> 
> https://talkgadget.google.com/hangouts/fa6a1cd6e11252f8b3ab263b1251e81681c5eeae?authuser=0&hl=en-US#


perfect


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Had a great time meeting all the guys on the Google+ herf. Keep me in mind for future ones, I would love to chat and meet more of you guys and smoke some cigars. 

smelvis, thanks for the double shipment, my dad and I both smoked the cigars and we had a great time in the chat. 

Great time, great people, great smokes.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Would have loved to join you folks in the hangout tonight, but I think my webcam is shot, hope you all had a good time, maybe I'll catch you guys next time around!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, I ended up outside keeping an eye on my BBQ smoking a pork loin, so I missed the G+ hangout. Hope it was good.










While I was out there smoking it I decided to jump in the hot tub (which is not currently hot, heater has been off since the beginning of summer, cool and refreshing).










Had to keep jumping out and checking on the coals and wood chips.










Here's a nice hunk of meat on the grill. This was only about an hour an a half in, I'm just about ready to pull it off now, a couple hours later.










Nubbed it until it started burning my fingers, another quarter inch or so beyond this pic.










Great cigar on a day of remembrance of a horrible event. My heart goes out to all who were affected by the events of that tragic day. Dave, thank you so much for the opportunity to smoke this cigar.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Can't make it on the video chat cause I'm not on my laptop

But we just sat down lit up and are going to watch a 9 11 movie that was recommended to us.


----------



## anyo91 (Apr 5, 2011)

I lit up a CAO America Landmark during the Rams game this morning, while the weather would allow. God bless America. My thoughts and prayers go out to all those affected by 9/11 and to all of our troops who are on the front lines so that we have freedoms like the ability to smoke cigars and write on message boards. :usa2:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/220/img017zs.jpg/


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

This was a Very good smoke rott!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Sorry I didn't make it to the V-herf. Went to a great service ND had followed by a candle-lit procession to the grotto (cell phone pic below). It was great to be with what seemed like almost all of my 8000 peers and the rest of the ND family. I'm about to light up my America.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Finished up a 2 day cycling event and shared some CAO's with some buddies of mine that rode with me.

Just after the ride









Im in the middle


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I didn't have either and my B&M wasn't open to get one, but I smoked an Alec Bradley American Classic Blend in the spirit of this thread.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

There's a documentary on CBS right now (Pacific time, not sure if it's broadcasting everywhere right now) called "9/11 10 Years Later." There was a documentary crew that just happened to be filming a fire house a few blocks away from Ground Zero. The two cameramen were there, one was in the bottom of the first tower hit when the second plane hit with the fire crew. I have tears in my eyes as I write this, it's devastating to see it through the eyes of those who were there that morning. One of the cameramen was out on the street with a crew investigating a call when they heard the first plane and he filmed the first strike.


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Finally able to enjoy the Camacho Liberty, and pairing it with an Anchor Liberty.

__
https://flic.kr/p/6138710095


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

It was fun guy's nice to meet you all, I still don't know why you voted me off the island 

Dang it all!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> It was fun guy's nice to meet you all, I still don't know why you voted me off the island
> 
> Dang it all!


haha cause you were stuck looking at my face!

thanks for the cigar though smelvis. even if it is kicking my ass nicotine wise right now. uke:

ill normally quit after 90 minutes or so cause i know i cant take nicotine, but talking to you guys i didn't realize how long i was smoking it


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

plans fell through for me and my liberty so in its place im about to smoke a jameson declaration. Seems fitting enough, (I'll spare you all the ramble) Wish I could have made the V herf, also wish i had a lap top so i could take puff to the back deck with me.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zogg said:


> haha cause you were stuck looking at my face!
> 
> thanks for the cigar though smelvis. even if it is kicking my ass nicotine wise right now. uke:
> 
> ill normally quit after 90 minutes or so cause i know i cant take nicotine, but talking to you guys i didn't realize how long i was smoking it


Sorry about that man, I had a blast though it was fun we will have to do it again soon! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't get to enjoy one of the more patriotic named smokes, but I took the time today (a little over an hour and a half) and reflected on that day and the past 10 years with a smoke I'd never had before.

This is a great thread, and the amount of participation is awesome. I would like to throw out a friendly challenge though. Don't be the guy who only remembers once a year. Just because today is ending doesn't mean we should forget about it tomorrow...

God Bless


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Awesome v-herf, let's do it again soon! Thanks again Dave for the cigar! And Zogg, tell your girlfriend to make sure and make it to the next one too. Lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Good point Sean
Many of us think about and live it daily do whatever we can to help. The troops especially Guy's always but today especially today is for you the Fireman, Police, aid worker, Medics and all the poor Families who lost their Loved ones. God Bless You All!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great V-Herf tonight, nice talking to everyone and putting faces to names and userID LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Craig
For having me I know you had to pull some strings to get permission to allow me in and I appreciate it!

Dave


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Thanks Craig
> For having me I know you had to pull some strings to get permission to allow me in and I appreciate it!
> 
> Dave


LMAO...

Yeah, it was very hard to convince the guys to let you in LOL


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Im smokin my first ever Man O War in honor of the troops that have gone out, fought, and sometimes died because of what happened 10 years ago today


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> LMAO...
> 
> Yeah, it was very hard to convince the guys to let you in LOL


Hey I kept my shirt on as the voters asked


----------



## LBTRS (May 19, 2011)

We will never forget!

Enjoyed the below while reflecting on the outrageous events of the day 10 years ago and remembering those who perished.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

:usa: *Thank you Dave (smelvis) for the fine Comacho Liberty this weekend!* :usa:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

ktblunden said:


> There's a documentary on CBS right now (Pacific time, not sure if it's broadcasting everywhere right now) called "9/11 10 Years Later." There was a documentary crew that just happened to be filming a fire house a few blocks away from Ground Zero. The two cameramen were there, one was in the bottom of the first tower hit when the second plane hit with the fire crew. I have tears in my eyes as I write this, it's devastating to see it through the eyes of those who were there that morning. One of the cameramen was out on the street with a crew investigating a call when they heard the first plane and he filmed the first strike.


That documentary was breath taking man. My wife and i were watching it. We were speechless watching it.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> That documentary was breath taking man. My wife and i were watching it. We were speechless watching it.


I was flipping back and forth between this and the Cowboys game...and you are right bro...I was also at a loss for words. Crazy coincidence that those film makers were following them around that particular day. Gave some real insight as to what happened that fateful day. I remember being very emotional in New Hampshire...I can't imagine what I would have experienced being right in the heart of it.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I was flipping back and forth between this and the Cowboys game...and you are right bro...I was also at a loss for words. Crazy coincidence that those film makers were following them around that particular day. Gave some real insight as to what happened that fateful day. I remember being very emotional in New Hampshire...I can't imagine what I would have experienced being right in the heart of it.


The really tragic part is that the first responders that day and all the ones digging through the rubble in the rescue effort for the following months are now dying from various lung diseases and cancers from inhaling all the toxic dust and smoke at Ground Zero that the EPA at the time claimed was totally safe. The firefighters were never given respirators while they were digging. Now the government has finally acknowledged that it was toxic and they set up a fund to help those who are now getting sick, but *it doesn't cover cancer!* The gov used an old report that didn't make the link to all the cancers that are killing the firefighters today, and so cancer is excluded. Real nice way we show our thanks to those who risked their lives to save others.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

sorry I missed all the fun of this. sounds like a good time


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Didnt get a chance to smoke the Liberty that Dave sent me in the morning, at 8:46 like i wanted to. But got to enjoy it at night with some tequilla on the rocks.



This was truly an amazingly deelicious cigar, and made it even more special knowing all you guys were out there at somewhat the sime time enjoying one as well in honor of this tragic day.



Please excuse the bad pic, between reflecting on the events that happened 10 years ago, and watching the documentaries, it was a very emotional smoke. 



Again, i just wanna say thank you to Dave ' smelvis ' for sending one this smoke to me and all the other amazing botls that recieved one. Thanks to Kipp for starting this thread and to all of you who lit up a smoke in honor of 9-11. God Bless the heroes and innocent victims that gave there lives that day. God Bless the USA !!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Glad you guys had fun on your virtual HERF. Unfortunately last night I was working at a busy fire station and never had a chance to light up my Camacho Liberty from Dave. Oh well part of the job  However tonight I will make up for it. Again a big thank you to all of you who support the troops and first responders. All day yesterday people came up and thanked me for what we do. I will admit I have never had to make a huge sacrifice like so many did, but its an honor and humbling experience to be considered part of that group.


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry I missed the V-Herf last night, I don't have G+... guess I'll have to figure that out for next time.

I did enjoy the Camacho Liberty (thanks again, Dave) while watching the documentary on CBS. It was really insane... and I still can't believe it's already been 10 years.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

bradfordcharles said:


> Sorry I missed the V-Herf last night, I don't have G+... guess I'll have to figure that out for next time.
> 
> I did enjoy the Camacho Liberty (thanks again, Dave) while watching the documentary on CBS. It was really insane... and I still can't believe it's already been 10 years.


PM me your email address and I'll send you an invite


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks again to Dave for sending me a Liberty. it was smoked slowly on the morning of Sept 11th in rememberence of those who we lost and those who continue to serve.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks again Dave. I watched the special on the history channel of the events of 9-11 and wow every time I see it, it seems unreal.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, the cigar must have been damaged or something because it unravelled when I lit it and then refused to light no latter what I did, must have been some real humidity in the mail.

I made my memorial a different way then. Sorry for whatever ruined it Smel.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

NJ Herf on 9/11:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Perfect post for 10,000 Ray ! Congrats my man !!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Delsana said:


> Unfortunately, the cigar must have been damaged or something because it unravelled when I lit it and then refused to light no latter what I did, must have been some real humidity in the mail.
> 
> I made my memorial a different way then. Sorry for whatever ruined it Smel.


Hey It' the thought and why we did it that counts, sorry you got a bad one bro but glad you had a moment for them as we all did!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> *Hey It' the thought and why we did it that counts, sorry you got a bad one bro but glad you had a moment for them as we all did!*


Great job Dave on taking care of the member's here that appreciated your help/kindness in doing this for the many servicemen and women across the globe.

You are correct to say "Its the thought That Counts" and your thoughtfulness speaks volume my friend!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Delsana said:


> Unfortunately, the cigar must have been damaged or something because it unravelled when I lit it and then refused to light no latter what I did, must have been some real humidity in the mail.
> 
> I made my memorial a different way then. Sorry for whatever ruined it Smel.


Yeah sorry your free cigar was probably cut to high and unraveled or that you took the band off of your free cigar that are known to be delicate yet free to some people and you had to have a good thought because your free cigar was damaged by the the smoker at least you had a thought another way that's what counts. Don't worry you won't have to suffer through any more free cigars.

:closed_2:


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah sorry your free cigar was probably cut to high and unraveled or that you took the band off of your free cigar that are known to be delicate yet free to some people and you had to have a good thought because your free cigar was damaged by the the smoker at least you had a thought another way that's what counts. Don't worry you won't have to suffer through any more free cigars.
> 
> :closed_2:


Mine were just fine and Smelvis is the man. I am already looking around for something to return the favor to him with.

I am not sure he was being sarcastic Smelvis, but I can understand your frustration. Either way know you did an awesome deed brother and it has not gone un-noticed. I was thinking of hitting the local B&M again tonight just to find something for you. I doubt there is anything you don't have but maybe I can find something for you being so generous to me and the others.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Great job Dave on taking care of the member's here that appreciated your help/kindness in doing this for the many servicemen and women across the globe.
> 
> You are correct to say "Its the thought That Counts" and your thoughtfulness speaks volume my friend!


Yeah I believe I mentioned these need to be dry boxed mine smoked flawlessly. Thanks Paul :smoke:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Reply below--and you did do the dry box mention---can I get a free cigar --I will thank you though--regardless*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

zenom said:


> Mine were just fine and Smelvis is the man. I am already looking around for something to return the favor to him with.
> 
> I am not sure he was being sarcastic Smelvis, but I can understand your frustration. Either way know you did an awesome deed brother and it has not gone un-noticed. I was thinking of hitting the local B&M again tonight just to find something for you. I doubt there is anything you don't have but maybe I can find something for you being so generous to me and the others.


No Need bro, It was my honor brother. Just support the troops that's all I ever ask. Take Care Friend!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Hey It' the thought and why we did it that counts, sorry you got a bad one bro but glad you had a moment for them as we all did!





smelvis said:


> Yeah sorry your free cigar was probably cut to high and unraveled or that you took the band off of your free cigar that are known to be delicate yet free to some people and you had to have a good thought because your free cigar was damaged by the the smoker at least you had a thought another way that's what counts. Don't worry you won't have to suffer through any more free cigars.
> 
> :closed_2:


*He ^ took the words right out my mouth----*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

zenom said:


> Mine were just fine and Smelvis is the man. I am already looking around for something to return the favor to him with.
> 
> *I am not sure he was being sarcastic Smelvis, but I can understand your frustration.* Either way know you did an awesome deed brother and it has not gone un-noticed. I was thinking of hitting the local B&M again tonight just to find something for you. I doubt there is anything you don't have but maybe I can find something for you being so generous to me and the others.


I don't think Dave was feeling frustrated but a little confused from paying for the shipping and cigar for someone that requested one--I thought his comment was done in bad taste--but that's just me and what I got from his post.

Someone needed to say something and that person just happened to be me--

Much Respect Dave!


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

tobacmon said:


> I don't think Dave was feeling frustrated but a little confused from paying for the shipping and cigar for someone that requested one--I thought his comment was done in bad taste--but that's just me and what I got from his post.
> 
> Someone needed to say something and that person just happened to be me--
> 
> Much Respect Dave!


I know it was a huge undertaking for Dave and cost him not only cigars, but personal monies to ship. I can see where you guys are coming from. Either way, you might get 1 bad apple out of the bunch, the rest of us truly know what Dave did and appreciate it greatly. Dave even accidentally sent me 2 (he told me to keep both), and both came great, I dry boxed them, and my Dad and I both smoked them that night. It was a great time on the virtual herf with everyone too. Heck I almost ruined a laptop that night


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

zenom said:


> I know it was a huge undertaking for Dave and cost him not only cigars, but personal monies to ship. I can see where you guys are coming from. Either way, you might get 1 bad apple out of the bunch, the rest of us truly know what Dave did and appreciate it greatly. *Dave even accidentally sent me 2 (he told me to keep both), and both came great, I dry boxed them, and my Dad and I both smoked them that night. It was a great time on the virtual herf with everyone too.* Heck I almost ruined a laptop that night


This is how Dave rolls and to meet him is a gift in itself! Great post!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

If I actually got insulted for simply posting feedback in a positive, non-upset, and kind way then something is seriously wrong with the people who responded in such a way.

That's all I'll say.

Edit:

Though, I'll pray for you since that's the least I can do.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Delsana said:


> If I actually got insulted for simply posting feedback in a positive, non-upset, and kind way then something is seriously wrong with the people who responded in such a way.
> 
> That's all I'll say.
> 
> ...


"Never look a gift horse in the mouth."

Dave did an extremely generous thing. Google the price of a camacho liberty if you don't already know it. Dave took time out of his life to make sure those who didn't have a special cigar for 9/11 would get one, and a damn fine one at that. On top of that, he shipped all of them without ever asking anything in return. That's called selflessness. Your comment was disrespectful whether intentional or not. It would have been better to hold your tongue...or fingers in this case.

That is all I will say.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Delsana said:


> If I actually got insulted for simply posting feedback in a positive, non-upset, and kind way then something is seriously wrong with the people who responded in such a way.
> 
> That's all I'll say.
> 
> ...


Hey Brother, here's the thing... there's an old saying, "Never look a gift horse in the mouth."

I realize that horses are out of vogue and that people rarely give them as gifts, but the point is that if you looked in the mouth of a horse that had been given to you... it was insulting to the giver. (Looking at the teeth and gums has to do with checking out the quality and health of a horse, etc.)

This is the same type of thing...

Dave was generous enough to provide a lot of high-end cigars to any brother who asked... for FREE. He even took care of shipping.

For Dave to be insulted by your "feedback" is actually kind of appropriate, because your feedback was more of a complaint.

A better way to position this might have been to post the following publicly:

"Hey Dave, thanks so much for a free cigar and for caring enough to ship it out to all of us for free."

Then... in a PM to Dave... simply say, "Hey brother, thanks again for the cigar. Should I have dry boxed it or did I possibly screw something up by cutting it wrong? I had some burn issues and some wrapper issues. Would you mind taking a look at some photos of it so that I could learn from this and do better next time?"

But even that might be too much.

An even better suggestion would be to chalk it up to whatever it was that may have caused the issue... whether it needed to be dry boxed, cut properly, or whatever... and be GRACIOUS about the fact that you received a free cigar.

Anyway, I know I've added to this and if the mods want to remove my post, then go ahead...

My hope is that Delsana will take a look at what's been said and just take it into consideration. Dave is an amazing guy and does a ton of stuff for the troops that most of us never see or hear about and he's a good friend. I can't stand idly by when someone says something that's uncouth and somewhat rude.

Again, never look a gift horse in the mouth.

Neal


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

well said neal...


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Neal the more of your post I read the more respect I gain for you.

I'd give you RG but it already says I gave you to much.

Will someone hit him up for me.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Neal the more of your post I read the more respect I gain for you.
> 
> I'd give you RG but it already says I gave you to much.
> 
> Will someone hit him up for me.


Done


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Brothers, thanks, but no RG necessary. We're just all here trying to smoke cigars and have fun!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

May I also add, comments like this is why Dave gets down on the site from time to time...whether it is someone slandering a FREE cigar or someone questioning whether he is actually sending the donated cigars to the troops or not...it always seems to happen. Dave is as stand up a brother as there is and anyone who thinks otherwise is a flat out dick and an inconsiderate moron. PERIOD


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> May I also add, comments like this is why Dave gets down on the site from time to time...whether it is someone slandering a FREE cigar or someone questioning whether he is actually sending the donated cigars to the troops or not...it always seems to happen. Dave is as stand up a brother as there is and anyone who thinks otherwise is a flat out dick and an inconsiderate moron. PERIOD


Amen, brother!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kipp
Thanks but since you are the OP I would ask you to have this thread closed we don't need any hard feeling from this it's just not worth arguing about.

Thanks Brother


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Kipp
> Thanks but since you are the OP I would ask you to have this thread closed we don't need any hard feeling from this it's just not worth arguing about.
> 
> Thanks Brother


You heard the man....lets close this chapter!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

closed per OP's request


----------

